# Llevo 3 meses en el psiquiatra y os cuento mi experiencia



## Elbrujo (22 Jul 2022)

Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.

Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.

Finalmente probe con algo distinto, el ultimo recurso. El psiquiatra recomendado por mi ultima psicologa.

Me decidi a dar el paso para acabar con esta puta mierda de existencia. Y me receto fluoxetina.

La fluoxetina la tube que dejar tras la primera toma por fuertes efectos secundarios.

Despues me mando sertralina que deje a la semana tb por efectos secundarios.

A la tercera fue escitalopram Y AQUI SI QUE NO NOTE CASI NINGUN EFECTO SECUNDARIO. Continue tres meses y la mejoria fue notoria, me preocupaban menos los problemas, me sentia con mas energia con muchas mas ganas de hacer cosas, volvi a dormir bien, a comer con hambre, a hacer proyecfos de futuro e ir al trabajo mi principal problema con cierta ilusion.

En fin ahi sigo y espero que el tratamiento siga mejorando mi vida y con ello la vida de los de a mi alrededor.

Solo queria deciros que si teneis problemas psicologicos (depresion, ansiedad h demas mierdas) primero intentar arreglar el problema, si no psicologo y si todo falla al psiquiatra y sin miedo. NO HAGAIS CASO A LOS GILIPOLLAS NEGACIONISTAS DE LA PSIQUIATRIA.

UN PSIQUIATRA ES UN DOCTOR TITULADO EL EL FUNCIONAMIENTO DE LA QUIMICA CEREBRAL.

SI TENEIS PROBLEMAS HAY SALIDA LAS PRIMERA SEMANAS DE TRATAMIENTO PUEDEN LLEGAR A SER DURAS PERO LUEGO COMPENSA MUCHO


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Jul 2022)

Sólo he tenido que ir unas veces a teraputas en toda mi vida, los mejores 120 eur por hora invertidos sin duda.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Jul 2022)

Ánimo, no decaigas.


----------



## Poseidón (22 Jul 2022)

Sois debiles de carallo.


----------



## Rextor88 (22 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Te cito a @atasco que es experto en estos temas y en empastillarse... Lo que pasa es que vas a terminar hablando como un gangoso..

Atasco mándanos un audio y se lo demostramos.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (22 Jul 2022)

Has tenido suerte al acertar con la tercera medicación, el protocolo dice claramente que si la tercera medicación falla, el siguiente paso es la lobotomía, mano de santo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Jul 2022)

llenarte de pastis hasta que no sepas ni escribir tu nombre. qué vida tan hermosa.


----------



## AlterEgoYo (22 Jul 2022)

"Química cerebral", magufada que recibe el nombre de ciencia, a pesar de los estudios que demuestran su falsía, porque hay una industria billonaria que se beneficia de esa majadería.

Aunque, para qué engañarnos, estamos acostumbrados: así funciona hoy la _ciencia_


----------



## mr_nobody (22 Jul 2022)

no eres tu, es la sociedad que esta enferma


----------



## Tufo a Pies (22 Jul 2022)

Pues yo soy un negacionista de esos que dices. Las farmaceuticas se inventan enfermedades para medicarte y hacer ricos a los accionistas.

La ansiedad es un mecanismo de defensa ancestral, cuando vivíamos en la selva de vez en cuando nos topábamos con tigres de 2 metros, para poder huir nuestro cuerpo se hiper altera y excita (ansiedad) no puedes huir del león si estás medio dormido o fumado, tienes que estar bien excitado y alterado para poder correr (respiración acelerada, latidos de corazón más rápidos etc)

Ahora qué pasa, pues que hay alguna tontería que a futuro te da miedo, tu cuerpo se excita y altera (ansiedad) para poder huir o pelear.
Los fármacos son tapa síntomas y un negocio, no cura nada solo tapa síntomas, quizás el efecto placebo te calma al auto-convencerte de que te vas a curar (efecto placebo)


----------



## JDD (22 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> Pues yo soy un negacionista de esos que dices. Las farmaceuticas se inventan enfermedades para medicarte y hacer ricos a los accionistas.
> 
> La ansiedad es un mecanismo de defensa ancestral, cuando vivíamos en la selva de vez en cuando nos topábamos con tigres de 2 metros, para poder huir nuestro cuerpo se hiper altera y excita (ansiedad) no puedes huir del león si estás medio dormido o fumado, tienes que estar bien excitado y alterado para poder correr (respiración acelerada, latidos de corazón más rápidos etc)
> 
> ...



En parte tienes razon, pero no toda. El problema es que no todas las personas tienen el mecanismo de la ansiedad tan perfectamente ajustado y del mismo modo que hay personas que no se inmutan ni aunque se hunda el mundo (yo mismo tiendo un poco hacia esto) hay otras que son todo lo contrario y en estos casos creo que lo mejor es buscar ayuda profesional y confiar en la suerte, o en Dios.


----------



## pandiella (22 Jul 2022)

cuanto tiempo llevas desde que empezaste con el escitalopram?

gracias


----------



## hemorroide (22 Jul 2022)

O sea que uno entra al psiquiátra enfermo, le receta una droga, se la toma unos días, finaliza el tratameinto, deja de tomarla porque no la necesita, problema resuelto y paciente curado. Si ese ha sido tu caso es como que te toque la lotería.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (22 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Sois debiles de carallo.



De carallo e de coco.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Poseidón (22 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> De carallo e de coco.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Queria verlos yo, con un padre ingresado, una madre jodisima de la espalda y un hijo que no puede entrar al hospital porque es un malvado negacionista.

Anda y que vayan a cagar esta generacion de debiles mentales y sin cojones, como bien dices tu.


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Jul 2022)

Un pico y una pala, y se acabó la depresión.


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## controversia (22 Jul 2022)

Eres ridículo, te has tomado un placebo y te ha hecho sentir mejor , eso es lo que ha pasado 
La psiquiatría no es una ciencia , es una religión del sistema capitalista igual que el COVID


----------



## La Montaña (22 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> En fin ahi sigo y espero que el tratamiento siga mejorando mi vida y con ello la vida de los de a mi alrededor.



Enhorabuena. Ahora que has podido mitigar el exceso de ansiedad, cómo estás encarando la solución de raíz al problema?


----------



## bondiappcc (22 Jul 2022)

Me alegro de que estés mejor.

Cuéntanos qué problemas tenías o tienes.


----------



## Lounge Bar (22 Jul 2022)

Ánimo


----------



## atasco (22 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



solo sufres depresion el citralopam es es antidepresivo triciclico que aumentea o regula la serotonina o algo asi








ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (22 Jul 2022)

Hace 40 años tu padre te hubiese dao dos bofetadas a mano abierta que te hubiese quitao la “angustia vital” y la tonteria cagando leches….. menuda generación de cristal.. madre de dios bendito.

…


----------



## fredesvindo (22 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...




Lo que estas chalado y no te has dado cuenta.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



No está demostrado que la enfermedad psiquiátrica tenga origen en desequilibrios químicos, y más conociendo la complejidad del cerebro.

Ahora eres un zombie drogadicto que se droga para soportar su mierda de vida y su trabajo.

Hierros, deporte duro, naturaleza y viaje interior pensando que pasa es la manera.

Lo sencillo es drogarse, lo difícil es cambiar de vida para ser feliz, mi enhorabuena para tus camellos, ya tienen un cliente más.


----------



## lapetus (22 Jul 2022)

Vaya mierda de hilo, OP. Eso que tu tienes lo tiene medio mundo ahora mismo.
Yo conozco a alguno con problemas serios mentales, y los psiquiatras no aciertan ni a la de tres.
Y los medicamentos la mitad de las veces no funcionan, y tienen efectos importantes. Te metes en un carrusel de probatinas de todas las combinaciones de medicamentos y dosis. Hasta que algo te funciona, o bien por puro cansancio se te acaba pasando solo.

Así que hay que aguantarse porque no hay otra cosa mejor, pero la psiquiatría moderna deja mucho que desear.
Y la atención psiquiátrica de urgencias y los centros con hospitalización ya ni te cuento, tanto por lo privado como por lo público. Demigrante no, lo siguiente.


----------



## f700b (22 Jul 2022)

Antiguamente y mucha gente ahora se evade de la puta mierda de vida que tiene con alcohol y drogas


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## pamplinero (22 Jul 2022)

Yo que casi todos los dias salgo del trabajo queriendo matar a media empresa. Se me pasa despues haciendo ejercicio (endorfinas, supongo). Pero ahora que hacer un calor del copon, apenas me muevo y lo noto, porque las ganas de matar aumentan con el calor. Probare con las pajas.


----------



## kdjdw (22 Jul 2022)

Pues enhorabuena pero no cantes victoria porque todas las drogas tienen su ciclo y dejan de hacer efecto y piden más dosis o cambiar de droga.

Ya no podrás dejar las pastillas nunca y recaerás con mayor gravedad, peor y peor. Seguramente te provocarán el suicidio, cosa que celebraremos porque eres basura.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Jul 2022)

brujo, te podria decir mil cosas y rebatir mil maguferias que se estan diciendo inconsistentes, pero solo te voy a desear una cosa, controla esa cabecita loca, que no sea la que dirige tu carro.
que miedos y ansiedades los tenemos todos pero al final lo que cuenta es lo que tu decides.

Se dice que el Budo aporta el coraje para el combate, y la calma para la paz. 

no seas un silvestre que se deja llevar por todas esas cosas.

Y si necesitas unas pirulillas para controlar esas sensaciones, a quien estas haciendo daño?
Te vas a sentir mejor y lo estas viendo con tus propios hogos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena pero no cantes victoria porque todas las drogas tienen su ciclo y dejan de hacer efecto y piden más dosis o cambiar de droga.
> 
> Ya no podrás dejar las pastillas nunca y recaerás con mayor gravedad, peor y peor. Seguramente te provocarán el suicidio, cosa que celebraremos porque eres basura.



al reves, es mas probable acabar muerto con tu mentalidad de silvestre orgulloso engreido.
anda vete a por una tisana a un descampao.


----------



## kdjdw (22 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> al reves, es mas probable acabar muerto con tu mentalidad de silvestre orgulloso engreido.
> anda vete a por una tisana a un descampao.



Al revés, tu mente de perdedor comunista muerto de hambre y de asco drogado toda la vida es la que te mata con justicia

Escoria.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Yo que casi todos los dias salgo del trabajo queriendo matar a media empresa. Se me pasa despues haciendo ejercicio (endorfinas, supongo). Pero ahora que hacer un calor del copon, apenas me muevo y lo noto, porque las ganas de matar aumentan con el calor. Probare con las pajas.



tambien acuerdate que trabajas para llenar la nevera no para practicar venganzas.
las ayunas son para los analisis de sangre pero no para las venganzas.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Al revés, tu mente de perdedor comunista muerto de hambre y de asco drogado toda la vida es la que te mata con justicia
> 
> Escoria.



no. porque estoy vivo.
y no es gracias a los comunistas como tu. de limpiasables a titulados nobiliarios como pablo iglesias.

y la dignidad sigue sin cogerte las llamadas, no?


----------



## kdjdw (22 Jul 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> no. porque estoy vivo.
> y no es gracias a los comunistas como tu. de limpiasables a titulados nobiliarios como pablo iglesias.
> 
> y la dignidad sigue sin cogerte las llamadas, no?



Tú sigue drogándote puta escoria comunista retrasao mental. Y corta el rollo escoria roja repugnante.


----------



## Vulcan86 (22 Jul 2022)

Y cuál es el plan ,tomar la pastilla de por vida ?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Tú sigue drogándote puta escoria comunista retrasao mental. Y corta el rollo escoria roja repugnante.



que si bolchevique. que se lo cuentes a quien te escuche, o si no prueba un psiquiatra como te han recomendado en posts anteriores.
cosa que no vas a hacer, por lo incapaz. ser un asustadizo es lo que tienes.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (22 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...





Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (22 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Sois debiles de carallo.



O a lo mejor Dios ha sido muy benévolo contigo.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jul 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Hace 40 años tu padre te hubiese dao dos bofetadas a mano abierta que te hubiese quitao la “angustia vital” y la tonteria cagando leches….. menuda generación de cristal.. madre de dios bendito.
> 
> …



Claro... los suicidios son un invento de esta generación de cristal. 

Además de que hace 40 años, al igual que ahora, muchos están en el mundo sin un padre, ni nadie, para que le de dos bofetadas.

Hablar es tannnnnn fácil.


----------



## Poseidón (22 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> O a lo mejor Dios ha sido muy benévolo contigo.



A los milenials os falto la mili.


----------



## Soundblaster (22 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



tu psiquiatra te droga para que puedas aguantar el trabajo de mierda....sabes que eso no es la solución y que vives escondiendote de tu problema.

esto no te lo van a decir la del titulo de pinta y colorea ni el recetadrogas.


----------



## XXavier (22 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...




Gracias por defender a la ciencia. Los psiquiatras son los únicos que pueden recetar fármacos modificadores del comportamiento, los llamados 'psicofármacos'. Se han conseguido grandes éxitos en el tratamiento de las llamadas 'enfermedades mentales', y gracias a eso, hay muchas personas que han podido rehacer su vida.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> A los milenials os falto la mili.



No escupas al cielo.


----------



## Max Kraven (22 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Olé tú y tus huevos morenos!!. Lo digo en serio. Espero que sigas bien y que estés así siempre.


----------



## Max Kraven (22 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Sois debiles de carallo.



Eso pensaba yo hasta que conviví con una persona con depresión. A mi mujer se la llevó el puto confinamiento.


----------



## unaburbu (22 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Tenían que haberte recetado escitalopram de primeras. Es idóneo para el TAG. Lo viví hace muchos años y salí muy pronto con esa muleta que te está ayudando, aunque lo dejé poco a poco a los 6 meses. 

Te iba a recomendar deporte, naturaleza, higiene del sueño abandonar alcohol y otras droJas hasta recuperar la completa normalidad. La terapia de exposición bien controlada ayuda. 
Ánimo, se sale. Te lo aseguro.
Cualquier duda, pregunta.


----------



## Max Kraven (22 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Otra cosa, no le hagas caso a los que te digan gilipolleces. Tú a lo tuyo,


----------



## Can Cervecero (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Max Kraven (22 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Tenían que haberte recetado escitalopram de primeras. Es idóneo para el TAG. Lo viví hace muchos años y salí muy pronto con esa muleta que te está ayudando, aunque lo dejé poco a poco a los 6 meses.
> 
> Te iba a recomendar deporte, naturaleza, higiene del sueño abandonar alcohol y otras droJas hasta recuperar la completa normalidad. La terapia de exposición bien controlada ayuda.
> Ánimo, se sale. Te lo aseguro.
> Cualquier duda, pregunta.



Me ha encantado la palabra "muleta". Eso es lo que es.


----------



## Max Kraven (22 Jul 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1132325



ESO NO.


----------



## Turguéniev (22 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena pero no cantes victoria porque todas las drogas tienen su ciclo y dejan de hacer efecto y piden más dosis o cambiar de droga.
> 
> Ya no podrás dejar las pastillas nunca y recaerás con mayor gravedad, peor y peor. Seguramente te provocarán el suicidio, cosa que celebraremos porque eres basura.



A ver, os pasáis con el chaval. Que sí, que hay que arreglar las cosas en tu vida, pero de ahí a llamar basura o celebrar la muerte de alguien...


----------



## kdjdw (22 Jul 2022)

Turguéniev dijo:


> A ver, os pasáis con el chaval. Que sí, que hay que arreglar las cosas en tu vida, pero de ahí a llamar basura o celebrar la muerte de alguien...



No me paso, es una puta rata que celebra los muertos ucranianos inocentes, es una escoria que no merece la vida.


----------



## Tocomotxo (22 Jul 2022)

El post de los adictos a las drogas legales


----------



## Abrojo (22 Jul 2022)

¿Qué efectos secundarios tenían las otras dos pirulas?


----------



## abe heinsenberg (22 Jul 2022)

El problema por lo que cuenta se lo a solucionado las drogas con receta.


----------



## malibux (22 Jul 2022)

Ni caso a los cuñados que dicen que el mejor psicólogo es una azada o tontadas del estilo. Humor de gañanes de pueblo español. Cuando se ha probado todo y no funciona, hay que tirar de química...


----------



## Cipotex (22 Jul 2022)

Si tuvierais un familiar con un problema mental grave, estarías aullando para que le viera el psiquiatra ipso facto y le recetara lo que fuera para controlarlo……..


----------



## HaCHa (23 Jul 2022)

Tú solo mira todo lo que has hecho de qué te ha servido.
Estos te dirán que a ellos la medicina de la salud mental no les sirvió de nada. 
Así de acabados están.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y me receto fluoxetina.



Enhorabuena. Ya estás cautivo de las farmacéuticas.

¡Bien hecho!


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Jul 2022)

jamás he probado ninguna sustancia ni medicación en mi vida. 

De hecho me cuesta entender que le pasa a la gente que está constantemente dopándose . 
si el origen de los problemas existenciales de una persona es su entorno ... lo lógico es cambiar de entorno y no empeñarse en mantenerse en un mismo sitio con lo grande que es el mundo !!! 

- CUALQUIER PENSAMIENTO - CUALQUIER REVERBERACIÓN - CAMBIA LA QUÍMICA DE NUESTRA MENTE

- LO ÚNICO CONSTANTE ES EL CAMBIO ( LA IMPERMANENCIA )

- DEMASIADO PASADO ES DEPRESIÓN - DEMASIADO FUTURO ES ANSIEDAD

- EL DOLOR ES INEVITABLE - EL SUFRIMIENTO ES OPCIONAL

- NUESTROS ESQUEMAS MENTALES SON HEREDADOS DE LOS MONOS - NUESTROS MIEDOS Y ALEGRÍAS SON LAS MISMAS .

- NO SON LOS HECHOS SINO NUESTRA FORMA DE INTERPRETARLOS

- TODO LUGAR ES AQUÍ - TODO TIEMPO ES AHORA

- SI TÚ QUIERES SABER EL VALOR DE LA VIDA - SOLO RECUERDA QUE ES UN SUCESO BREVE


*Hay dos tipos de placeres : DINÁMICOS O ESTÁTICOS .



Los placeres dinámicos* implican la persecución ininterrumpida de un deseo : comer, fumar , sexo ... hay que estar constantemente detrás de ellos para poder percibirlos una y otra vez , nos acaban atrapando en un círculo vicioso del que cada vez es más difícil liberarse . La bioquímica está para recompensarnos o castigarnos con la finalidad de que sigamos unas etapas de la vida que están determinadas por nuestra biología. Existen las drogas porque simulan las propias endorfinas .



*Los placeres estáticos *no vienen ni van , su volatilidad es mucho más reducida . simplemente están presentes o ausentes , como ejemplo la realización profesional , la creación de una familia y crianza de los hijos, la serenidad del ánimo ... todo aquello que está programado en nuestro instinto como especie como cualquier otra .


----------



## XXavier (23 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Ni caso a los cuñados que dicen que el mejor psicólogo es una azada o tontadas del estilo. Humor de gañanes de pueblo español. Cuando se ha probado todo y no funciona, hay que tirar de química...



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, aunque me gustaría mencionar otro camino, que puede dar resultados muy buenos, y permanentes dentro de lo que cabe. Es especialmente adecuado para personas muy jóvenes y sanas, y consiste en apuntarse a la Legión Extranjera. 







En cinco años de disciplina y actividad, el legionario puede enmendar los modos de vida que le perturbaban, e incluso olvidarlos totalmente. A principio de los 70, yo dudé entre alistarle a la Legión Francesa (entonces, en la embajada de Madrid, funcionaba un banderín de enganche... ) Al final, no me decidí por los legionarios, y me alisté en la brigada paracaidista española. no fue lo mismo, clerto, pero de algo me valió...º


----------



## Paco12346 (23 Jul 2022)

LOS GILIPOLLAS QUE NO CREEN EN LA PSIQUIATRIA OJALA LOS VIOLEUN NEGRO EMPALANDOLOS POR EL CULO MALDITOS HIJOS DE PUTA ME CAGO EN TODOS SUS MUERTOS Y VIVOS


----------



## CocoVin (23 Jul 2022)

Te ha funcionado la pastilla.

Maldita sociedad de drogadictos tenemos. 

Y la gente piensa que saldremos de esta???

Si estamos hundidos a base de opiaceos. Tenemos lo que nos merecemos.


----------



## dragon33 (23 Jul 2022)

Psiquiatra igual a pastillas, pastillas igual a demencia senil, a un familiar mio con años de empastillamiento le está pasando. OJO con las PUTAS pastillas de psiquiatria.


----------



## stuka (23 Jul 2022)

_*¿Qué efecto provoca el escitalopram?


Disminución o incremento del apetito. Ansiedad, agitación, sueños anormales, dificultad para conciliar el sueño, sentirse dormido, mareos, bostezos, temblores, picores en la piel. Diarrea, estreñimiento, vómitos, sequedad de boca. Aumento de la sudoración."*_






PROSPECTO ESCITALOPRAM QUALIGEN 10 mg COMPRIMIDOS RECUBIERTOS CON PELICULA EFG


----------



## stuka (23 Jul 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> LOS GILIPOLLAS QUE NO CREEN EN LA PSIQUIATRIA OJALA LOS VIOLEUN NEGRO EMPALANDOLOS POR EL CULO MALDITOS HIJOS DE PUTA ME CAGO EN TODOS SUS MUERTOS Y VIVOS




Pues parece que a ti te ha ido de puta madre...Se te ve equilibrado.


----------



## Pleonasmo (23 Jul 2022)

La gente que habla sin saber es precisamente por eso, ni puta idea de lo que es vivir con algo asi y lo incapacitante que es.

Tu sigue tu camino, tu mismo notas cambios y mejora en tu dia a dia, eso es lo principal. Ahora bien, hay que saber luego ir dejandolo y funcionar sin nada.

Mucho animo.


----------



## Maedhros (23 Jul 2022)

La cantidad de gente adicta a las benzodiacepinas en España es escandalosa. Ve con ojo no pases a engrosar la lista.


----------



## escalador (23 Jul 2022)

Es al revés. Primero psiquiatra, luego psicólogo cognitivo-conductual, y luego se van solucionando los problemas.

En cambio para los hombres, deporte y fiesta.


----------



## Pizti (23 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Ni caso a los cuñados que dicen que el mejor psicólogo es una azada o tontadas del estilo. Humor de gañanes de pueblo español. Cuando se ha probado todo y no funciona, hay que tirar de química...



Imagina ser un pusilánime que necesita ir drogado para "vivir"


----------



## alas97 (23 Jul 2022)

Deberías darte una vuelta por "Poveglia" para honrar los grandes logros de la psiquiatría y mostrar tus respetos ante ese santo lugar de experimentación sano para la mente.



Nunca conoceremos cuanto le debemos a la zienzia, una semanita allí en sus buenos tiempos y sales "curado" de la depre.


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Jul 2022)

Como siempre, la solución siempre es estar todo el día drogado para soportar el sufrimiento inmisericorde e infinito que nos proporciona esta injusta mátrix luciferina y satánica.

Las drogas SIEMPRE son la solución.


----------



## fede35 (23 Jul 2022)

buena promo de la degeneracion de la psiquiatria


----------



## Pericoloso (23 Jul 2022)

Las terapias tienen su momento y lugar. Pero las benzos son un caramelo envenenado en cuanto a dependencia.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



¿Conoces a Jesús de Nazaret?


----------



## Hipérbole (23 Jul 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Hace 40 años tu padre te hubiese dao dos bofetadas a mano abierta que te hubiese quitao la “angustia vital” y la tonteria cagando leches….. menuda generación de cristal.. madre de dios bendito.
> 
> …



Pero hay una diferencia bastante grande, entonces, a pesar de la "dureza" había motivos para esforzarse y también se estaba más por la labor de ayudar a los jóvenes, sin florituras, pero había cierto entusiasmo. Ahora provocan desidia, y las "ayudas"...  las subvenciones no son ayudas para necesitados; y las nuevas tecnologías, y todos los "avances" modernos tan bonitos y sugerentes como nos lo ponen, son panes mohosos para hoy y raquitismo para mañana.

Me parece muy mal que se le eche la culpa sólo a los hijos cuando muchos padres (actuales) no están ni mucho menos a la altura, porque es exigir al de abajo lo que no se exige para sí mismo. Misma actuación que vemos a nivel social y laboral, me sacudo la mierda y para el de abajo. Eso es lo deprimente, la soledad y el tener que combatir con el ego de los demás presumiendo de que están muy bien, pero están tan bien que no quieren ayudar, no vaya a ser que pierdan 'status' (poder de alguna forma). Es más fácil burlarse de los demás.


----------



## opilano (23 Jul 2022)

Drogarse para ir a currar. Hay algo más triste?


----------



## Josillo (23 Jul 2022)

Psiquiatra es para sacarle pasta, vete a proyecto hombre que son gratis y lo hacen sin ánimo de lucro.

Más luego las pastillas otro gran negocio, no te dejan pensar y estás alelado.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (23 Jul 2022)

las pastillas son como maquillar a una fea y dejarla guapa.

Puedes usarlas como algo puntual para cortar el problema, pero el problema sigue ahí y estas dependiendo de porquería.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...




Yo es que no se lo que es eso que llamais depresión y ansiedad me entra y muchísima cuando veo a la parienta que tarda mucho en hacerme la comida, ayer boniatos rellenos de jamón y de postre mousse de cacao y almendras. Menuda ansiedad hasta que terminó de hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## PhilippBatz (23 Jul 2022)

Antidepresivos: eficacia y riesgos


Hemos decidido traer hoy aquí una revisión reciente que hemos llevado a cabo sobre el tema de los fármacos antidepresivos. Un asunto sin dud...




postpsiquiatria.blogspot.com


----------



## derepen (23 Jul 2022)

En mi caso algo tan simple como la "L lysine" tiene un efecto muy positivo en el estado de ánimo, son 500 mg.


----------



## Punkercin (23 Jul 2022)

No sabéis. ESCITALOPRAM la puta verdadera saluc. Aunque lo dejes se notan los efectos PARA SIEMPRE.


----------



## kdjdw (23 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Ni caso a los cuñados que dicen que el mejor psicólogo es una azada o tontadas del estilo. Humor de gañanes de pueblo español. Cuando se ha probado todo y no funciona, hay que tirar de química...



Jajaja este es médico y se forra recetando psicofármacos. No ha curado a ni uno. Ni conoce a nadie que haya curado a ninguno. Pero dice que hay que tirar de fármacos porque le pagan muy bien.


----------



## kdjdw (23 Jul 2022)

Punkercin dijo:


> No sabéis. ESCITALOPRAM la puta verdadera saluc. Aunque lo dejes se notan los efectos PARA SIEMPRE.



Se notan los efectos para siempre buenos o malos? Te curan la enfermedad para siempre?


----------



## elviajero (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Si te quieres curar, alquílate una buena finca, que tenga agua, y cuando salgas del trabajo te vas a currar a la finca y planta de todo, pasa el día currando en la tierra, cuando te empiecen a nacer las semillas plantadas veras la vida de otra manera.
Creo que es la mejor terapia y no meterse mierda en el cuerpo.

Si no me crees, vete visitar pueblos y observa que son mucho más felices que los urbanitas.
En algunas ciudades, el propio ayuntamiento ha hecho huertos urbanos, para que la gente este entretenida, habla con ellos y te sorprenderas.


----------



## JAG63 (23 Jul 2022)

Los siquiatras creen que la causa de las enfermedades mentales está siempre en traumas sicologicos y cosas así. 
Nunca se han planteado que pueden tener una causa organica y que lo primero debería ser revisar los habitos de vida: alimentacion, sueño, sol, ejercicio, etc.


----------



## midelburgo (23 Jul 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Y cuál es el plan ,tomar la pastilla de por vida ?



Antes de recomendarlo, el OP debería haber sido capaz de dejarlo.


----------



## Anonimo23 (23 Jul 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


>



cuñao premium, por cierto ese me puede dar trabajo? porque ami no me dan ni un pico y una pala para trabajar porque no hay trabajo


----------



## Larsil (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Depende quién te toque. Yo con él mío le digo que me sienta mal él Clopixol y me lo da igual..Tantos likes, cómo te salga mal ye igual que tomar drogas cada dos por tres que no te sienten bien.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Jul 2022)

Felicidades te han convertido en un adicto, disfruta.
El ente más deshumanizado que conozco es el hijo de un famos psiquiatra, todo el que lo conoce sabe que era un niño normal, pero apareció un diagnóstico de tdh y con el el infierno.
Desde entonces ha ingerido palets de pastillas y ahora es un goblin de ojos vidriosos, babeante y amorfo.Tiene chepa y está obeso tras años de sedentarismo causado por opiacios y demás mierdas.
Supongo que su padre estará muy orgulloso.

Queridos foreros si estáis mal anímicamente buscad dentro de vosotros mismos, la terapia ocupacional y el deporte pueden ayudar.Pero tenéis que encontrar que es lo que os causa esa desazón, muchas veces puede ser algo que creéis bueno para vosotros.Un curro bien pagado, pero que está drenando tus ganas de vivir, follar mucho por tinder pura dopamina que nunca te hará feliz sino todo lo contrario.

Pero no entréis nunca, nunca en la consulta de un psiquiatra, solo hay que leer cualquier artículo sobre Psiquiatría para ver qué es como mucho, una ciencia en pañales con pocas certezas y mucha experimentación con el paciente.
Fíjense que con el op ‘’acertaron’’( por decir algo)a la cuarta, ciencia científica.


----------



## Hipérbole (23 Jul 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> las pastillas son como maquillar a una fea y dejarla guapa.
> 
> Puedes usarlas como algo puntual para cortar el problema, pero el problema sigue ahí y estas dependiendo de porquería.



Así es. Es más conveniente resolver los problemas internos de otra forma. Pero aquí hay un problema, muchos piensan que la psicología es una tontería, la llenan de tonterías que no es lo mismo; y con frecuencia, se utiliza para que nos zancadilleemos a nosotros mismos, así los de siempre se siguen riendo de los tontos que siempre se están partiendo la boca en vez de ayudarse mutuamente. Y este foro no es excepción, reflejo de mucho de lo que se ve a pie de calle. Pero señalar al rey desnudo no siempre hace que el personal se dé cuenta, eso es el cuento.


----------



## PutoPicoCurva (23 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> Pues yo soy un negacionista de esos que dices. Las farmaceuticas se inventan enfermedades para medicarte y hacer ricos a los accionistas.
> 
> La ansiedad es un mecanismo de defensa ancestral, cuando vivíamos en la selva de vez en cuando nos topábamos con tigres de 2 metros, para poder huir nuestro cuerpo se hiper altera y excita (ansiedad) no puedes huir del león si estás medio dormido o fumado, tienes que estar bien excitado y alterado para poder correr (respiración acelerada, latidos de corazón más rápidos etc)
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, solo quiero puntualizar una cosa, ansiedad, estrés y depresión.

-La ansiedad es miedo al futuro.
-El estrés es miedo al presente.
-La depresión es miedo al pasado.

Los 3 van cogidos de la mano, y nuestro cuerpo no sabe distinguirlo el uno del otro, provocando asi un mecanismo de defensa igual para los tres.

Espero haber aportado algo útil para nuestros foreros.


----------



## Javiser (23 Jul 2022)

Yo por suerte soy una persona que aún no he tenido problemas que necesiten una ayuda externa ( aunque nadie está libre de que en algún momento de su vida se necesite cierta ayuda externa ) pero si que estuve 20 años con una pareja que tenía ciertos problemas (tocs) que necesitaban esa ayuda, y que se negaba a recibirla a pesar de tener el diagnóstico de su problema, pues por ese mantra social tan tóxico de que quien necesita esa ayuda es un cobarde o un loco. Precisamente el haber recibido de forma insuficiente esa ayuda médica eso fue generando problemas en la pareja haciendo que la situación se descontrolarse y tuviésemos que dejarlo tras 20 años, y es una lastima porque es una persona estupenda y merecía la pena, y creo que sí se hubiese puesto solución ( insistí muchísimo) con esa ayuda esa situación se habría evitado.

Entiendo al op por haberlo vivido desde fuera pero de forma directa, y sé que es durísimo estar en una situación así, y que lo más difícil es muchas veces el asumir que se necesita esa ayuda, el vencer el qué dirán o esa imagen social tan distorsionada y maligna de tachar negativamente al que bien por trastorno, enfermedad o simplemente un problemilla puntual, necesita cierto auxilio de profesionales.

Hay que dar ese primer paso sin miedo, y naturalizar que al igual que el cuerpo falla, la mente también puede hacerlo, y no pasa nada por buscar una solución


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (23 Jul 2022)

NO HAY NADIE AL VOLANTE EHH


----------



## Lain Coubert (23 Jul 2022)

Qué efectos secundarios notabas con los otros dos tratamientos?


----------



## Lain Coubert (23 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> Pues yo soy un negacionista de esos que dices. Las farmaceuticas se inventan enfermedades para medicarte y hacer ricos a los accionistas.
> 
> La ansiedad es un mecanismo de defensa ancestral, cuando vivíamos en la selva de vez en cuando nos topábamos con tigres de 2 metros, para poder huir nuestro cuerpo se hiper altera y excita (ansiedad) no puedes huir del león si estás medio dormido o fumado, tienes que estar bien excitado y alterado para poder correr (respiración acelerada, latidos de corazón más rápidos etc)
> 
> ...



Y aparece puntual el primer sucnormal, sentando cátedra sobre algo que le viene muy grande.

A ver, majadero, que sepas cómo se desata el mecanismo de la ansiedad importa tanto como cero y NADA, cuando la sufres. Igual que tampoco puedes controlar el bruxismo, ni tampoco la hiperglucemia cuando te falta insulina. No es difícil de entender, pero si quieres te hago unos esquemas con dibujitos.

La ansiedad como trastorno mental (trastorno de ansiedad) y tal y como se clasifica en el DSM-V puede tener una base química, existiendo *un error genético que dificulta la comunicación entre las estructuras cerebrales* que se encargan de regular las respuestas adaptativas al peligro


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (23 Jul 2022)

PutoPicoCurva dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, solo quiero puntualizar una cosa, ansiedad, estrés y depresión.
> 
> -La ansiedad es miedo al futuro.
> -El estrés es miedo al presente.
> ...



la depresion no es miedo al pasado , al contrario tiene un componente de nostalgia de tiempos mejores.. estress y ansiedad es lo mismo...

siento chafarte tu teoria paco..


----------



## Cognome (23 Jul 2022)

No sé cómo el op, puede escribir lo que dice orgulloso y recomendarlo.
Vivir duele, hay una considerable parte del vivir que conlleva sufrimiento, lo sabían antes de que el Buda lo dijera, y el ser humano lo asumió como algo normal, incluida la muerte.

Ahora no se aguanta nada, pastillita que si no me tiro por el balcón, y no porque mis tres hijos se han estampado contra una cuneta, si no porque necesito que me apliquen una etiqueta que me tranquilice y una pastillita que me atonte y haga que no me de cuenta de lo gilipollas que soy.

Hace unos siglos los seres humanos afrontaban guerras, perdidas de hijos, enfermedades, a pelo sin pastillas que no se habían inventado y sabían que para morir, había que sufrir.
Ahora la gente no aguantan nada, quieren vivir anestesiados, también la eutanasia para que les eviten el sufrimiento inherente a la muerte, cada vez más suicidios por tonterías, un miedo a sufrir como nunca había habido.


----------



## Lain Coubert (23 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> No sé cómo el op, puede escribir lo que dice orgulloso y recomendarlo.
> Vivir duele, hay una considerable parte del vivir que conlleva sufrimiento, lo sabían antes de que el Buda lo dijera, y el ser humano lo asumió como algo normal, incluida la muerte.
> 
> Ahora no se aguanta nada, pastillita que si no me tiro por el balcón, y no porque mis tres hijos se han estampado contra una cuneta, si no porque necesito que me apliquen una etiqueta que me tranquilice y una pastillita que me atonte y haga que no me de cuenta de lo gilipollas que soy.
> ...



El ser humano está genéticamente preparado para encender fuego, cazar e ir a guerras. Pasarse los días y las horas entre las cuatro paredes de una oficina es antinatural, y trae consecuencias. Ergo, que haya infinidad de enfermedades mentales hoy en día no me extraña nada.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (23 Jul 2022)

Si no te funciona le puedes pedir unos electroshock o una buena lobotomía frontal si no es suficiente ver el telediario.

Para reparar un ordenador hay que saber si falla el Hardware o el software y aquí un tío te arregla el cerebro que es mucho más complejo con droga.

Yo trataría de reinstalar el Windows, si se te ha fundido la placa no tienes solución.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Me alegro de que estés mejor compi.
Si te funciona sigue adelante,que les den por el ano a los prejuicios de los demás,que ninguno tenemos la verdad absoluta


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> No sé cómo el op, puede escribir lo que dice orgulloso y recomendarlo.
> Vivir duele, hay una considerable parte del vivir que conlleva sufrimiento, lo sabían antes de que el Buda lo dijera, y el ser humano lo asumió como algo normal, incluida la muerte.
> 
> Ahora no se aguanta nada, pastillita que si no me tiro por el balcón, y no porque mis tres hijos se han estampado contra una cuneta, si no porque necesito que me apliquen una etiqueta que me tranquilice y una pastillita que me atonte y haga que no me de cuenta de lo gilipollas que soy.
> ...



No tengo gif de aplausos, así que se tendrá que conformar con esto;
Clap, clap, clap,Brillante, no le añado ni una coma.
Me lo ha quitado de la punta del celebro.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Jul 2022)

Combina la medicación con deporte tranquilo al sol y un perrito


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Jul 2022)

Todo es química

Los machotes se creen que lo son por sus méritos y en realidad es suerte de que su cuerpo segrega poco cortisol o adrenalina

La medicina sirve para corregir esos defectos bioquimicos


----------



## PutoPicoCurva (23 Jul 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> la depresion no es miedo al pasado , al contrario tiene un componente de nostalgia de tiempos mejores.. estress y ansiedad es lo mismo...
> 
> siento chafarte tu teoria paco..



Si no te digo que no sea nostalgia que lo es, lo que intento explicar es que el cuerpo humano identifica la depresión como un estado de alerta, y eso lo interpreta como un miedo de la misma manera que el estrés y la ansiedad, produciendo el mismo efecto. 

La glándulas suprarrenales ante un estres o un miedo empiezan a producir cortisol y un estado de alerta continuo, y esta provoca a su vez un desequilibrio hormonal al estar la hormona del estrés (Cortisol) por encima de las demás. 

Lo que hay que intentar a toda costa es bajar el cortisol para que el cuerpo vuelva lo antes posible a un equilibrio hormonal.

El exceso de deporte provoca estrés, el exceso de trabajo también, los problemas, nostalgia/depresión etc.

No es mi teoría paco, ya que en su día pasé varios años jodido e investigué por mi cuenta y contraste con expertos.

Repito que no es mi teoría, simplemente me informé en su día. 

Y mi consejo es cuando uno está jodido tiene que investigar y averiguar que es lo que no va bien por su cuenta, e intentar solucionar el origen que lo causa, y no taparlo a base de pastillas. 
Yo así lo hice, a veces no damos con la tecla y no tenemos mas remedio que ser cobayas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Jul 2022)

Los antidepresivos son lo contrario a la cafeina

Si fueran caramelos que se llamarán depreina, todo el mundo los tomaria


----------



## subaru (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Yo he pasado más o menos por un proceso parecido.

Trastorno de ansiedad generalizada, con traumas de la adolescencia no superados (padecí bullyng y una presión y severiidad excesiva por parte de mis padres).

En mi caso peté a los 29. Tuve una crisis muy gorda con episodios de insomnio muy agudo donde afrontar cada día se me hacía insoportable. También se une que tenía (y tengo) un trabajo de una gran carga psicológica y no ayuda si vienen malas.

Estuve un tiempo con una psicóloga (`privada) que me ayudó bastante con la terapia. Primero a conocer de donde venías mis problemas y luego me aportó diversas estrategias para afrontarlos. La situación mejoró y estuve varios años estable y bien, llevando una vida normal.

Pero a raíz de la pandemia y varios problemas familiares y personales volví a entrar en crisis y acabé en el psiquiatra (de la SS). Mi experiencia fue muy mala. La tipa sudaba de mis problemas y lo único que hacía era recetarme antidepresivos.

Me recetó Sertralina, una basura enorme. A parte de que me daba taquicardias y aumentaba mi ansiedad me provocaba impotencia sexual, con lo que encima no podía ni echar un polvo con mi novia. En fin, un desastre.

Al final me planté y decidí que tenía que salir yo solo del problema y lo estoy consiguiendo.

Mi receta: vida sana (nada de alcohol ni cafés), deporte, hobbys y horarios regulares para dormir. El único químico que me tomó es la pastilla para dormir (noctamid), que espero ir quitándome con el tiempo poco a poco.

En definitiva, que estamos mucha gente así. Ánimo y no decaigas, de todo se sale.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Jul 2022)

PutoPicoCurva dijo:


> Si, no te digo que no sea nostalgia que lo es, lo que intento explicar es que el cuerpo humano identifica la depresión como un estado de alerta, y eso lo interpreta como un miedo de la misma manera que el estrés y la ansiedad, produciendo el mismo efecto.
> 
> La glándulas suprarrenales ante un estres o un miedo empiezan a producir cortisol y un estado de alerta continuo, y esta provoca a su vez un desequilibrio hormonal al estar la hormona del estrés (Cortisol) por encima de las demás.
> 
> ...



Correcto


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (23 Jul 2022)

PutoPicoCurva dijo:


> Si no te digo que no sea nostalgia que lo es, lo que intento explicar es que el cuerpo humano identifica la depresión como un estado de alerta, y eso lo interpreta como un miedo de la misma manera que el estrés y la ansiedad, produciendo el mismo efecto.
> 
> La glándulas suprarrenales ante un estres o un miedo empiezan a producir cortisol y un estado de alerta continuo, y esta provoca a su vez un desequilibrio hormonal al estar la hormona del estrés (Cortisol) por encima de las demás.
> 
> ...



es al contrario , en la depresion los niveles de ansiedad no llegan ni a subir . no se quien te conto esa teoria simplista o la entendiste asi de mal .
en otras enfermedades mentales como esquizofrenia si que se ha intentado investigar el nivel de hormonas suprarenales pero tampoco ha dado mucho resultado.

para que te des cuenta precisamente algunos antidepresivos lo que intentan es subir el nivel de "ansiedad" porque en la depresion estan bajos.

pero que todo esto esta muy estudiado gañan , no vas a venir ahora tu aqui con tus teorias pacas.. el cuñao psiquiatra...


----------



## Cognome (23 Jul 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> No tengo gif de aplausos, así que se tendrá que conformar con esto;
> Clap, clap, clap,Brillante, no le añado ni una coma.
> Me lo ha quitado de la punta del celebro.



Gracias. Es que yo a mis padres, abuelos, tíos, los he visto afrontar situaciones duras tal como venían, las sufrían y punto. No trataban de librarse del dolor; éste, formaba parte de la existencia.
Y cuando eran octogenarios, no recuerdo "me quedan 4 días, me falta poco, etc" ni hablaban de la muerte vivían hasta el final, haciendo sus cosas, y cuando llegaba el momento se iban, nada de "la vida es una mierda", ya sabían lo que había de muy jóvenes, y todo estaba asumido.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Gracias. Es que yo a mis padres, abuelos, tíos, los he visto afrontar situaciones duras tal como venían, las sufrían y punto. No trataban de librarse del dolor; éste, formaba parte de la existencia.
> Y cuando eran octogenarios, no recuerdo "me quedan 4 días, me falta poco, etc" ni hablaban de la muerte vivían hasta el final, haciendo sus cosas, y cuando llegaba el momento se iban, nada de "la vida es una mierda", ya sabían lo que había de muy jóvenes, y todo estaba asumido.



Últimamente estoy siendo consciente del bien que hace al hombre la creencia en Dios.Si confías en Dios es más fácil no caer en las trampas del demonio como la vacunación, que es una herejía a todas luces ya que implica que el diseño del hombre es imperfecto y necesita de la ciencia para ser mejorado.

A través de la razón se llega a las mismas conclusiones, pero no todo el mundo tiene esa capacidad.


----------



## Mongolo471 (23 Jul 2022)

A mi me llegaron a meter 8 pastillas diarias, dejé de tomarlas y me costó, pero fue mano de santo para abandonar una depresión de caballo.


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Jul 2022)

Freud ya recomendaba la cocaína para combatir la depresión y elevar tanto el ánimo como el propio espíritu. Pura ciencia, no vais a saber vosotros más que froid, que se estudia en las facultades y todo


----------



## urano (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Exactamente lo que me pasó a mí...pero en lugar del escitalopram con la velanfaxina.

Sin esos científicos que investigaron hace décadas...ni tu ni yo estaríamos ahora disfrutando de la vida y hace tiempo, seguramente...nos hubiéramos suicidado.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No está demostrado que la enfermedad psiquiátrica tenga origen en desequilibrios químicos, y más conociendo la complejidad del cerebro.
> 
> Ahora eres un zombie drogadicto que se droga para soportar su mierda de vida y su trabajo.
> 
> ...



Buen consejo desde la barra del bar


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Jul 2022)

La Montaña dijo:


> Enhorabuena. Ahora que has podido mitigar el exceso de ansiedad, cómo estás encarando la solución de raíz al problema?



De momento en el curro he cogido mas responsabilidades y he mandado a tomar por culo a uno. Se que es poco pero bueno


----------



## vanderwilde (23 Jul 2022)

Hombre, es una cosa voluntaria, a medias. Sigue tomando eso, que entonces sabrás lo que son problemas. Todas las drogas que has mencionado las conozco.


----------



## ajenuz (23 Jul 2022)

Tú sigue con el escitalopram. Lo vas a flipar en un tiempo si no lo dejas. Desde la barra del bar, claro que sí: 13 años con ese veneno y aún no levanto cabeza de la mierda en la que me dejaron.

¿Negacionista de la psiquiatría?

Lee a David Healy, Robert Whitaker, Peter Breggin...

Hay literatura científica más que suficiente para desmontar la pseudociencia llamada Psiquiatría.

La psiquiatría no tiene demostración basada en la ciencia para dar validez al presunto desquilibrio neurobioquímico.

Ya te pasé en su momento numerosa bibliografía, ya paso, haz lo que te salga del rabo.


----------



## ajenuz (23 Jul 2022)

urano dijo:


> Exactamente lo que me pasó a mí...pero en lugar del escitalopram con la velanfaxina.
> 
> Sin esos científicos que investigaron hace décadas...ni tu ni yo estaríamos ahora disfrutando de la vida y hace tiempo, seguramente...nos hubiéramos suicidado.



Payaso, el suicidio viene precisamente provocado por los ISRS. ¿Sabes lo que es la desensibilización y la _downregulation_ de los receptores 5-HT?

Lo vais a flipar...


Los ISRS crean una depleción de los niveles de serotonina a la larga... pero eso se ha visto en el cerebro _postmorten _en ratas... Y eso significa ruina mental: violencia y muerte.

*NO hay prueba clínica que arroje luz en el funcionamiento de la neurobioquímica.*


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ahora eres un zombie drogadicto que se droga para soportar su mierda de vida y su trabajo.
> *Hierros, deporte duro, naturaleza y viaje interior pensando que pasa es la manera.*



Hago todo esto y te permite tirar para adelante, pero el problema de fondo (trabajo de mierda) sigue ahí y la mente LO SABE.
Y seguirá ahí hasta que deje el trabajo, lo otro es engañarse a uno mismo con drogas para embotar la mente, desde que las dejes la mente volverá a estar sana, pudiendo ver con nitidez la mierda de vida que tienes y sufriendo por ello.









El agotamiento del remero Parte II


Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo. Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mongolo471 (23 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Payaso, el suicidio viene precisamente provocado por los ISRS. ¿Sabes lo que es la desensibilización y la _downregulation_ de los receptores 5-HT?
> 
> Lo vais a flipar...
> 
> ...



Cuando me deshice de las drogas legales para el cerebro, noté muchas cosas que me hacían daño y otras que no lo hacían, y no sabía diferenciarlo, ni por qué. Lo reconozco, lo pasé muy mal en ese momento, pero ese es el problema de dejar de tomar esa droga, incluso me llegué a ver a mi mismo caer en un abismo de los suicidios. No es moco de pavo desconectarse.


----------



## ajenuz (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Solo queria deciros que si teneis problemas psicologicos (depresion, ansiedad h demas mierdas) primero intentar arreglar el problema, si no psicologo y si todo falla al psiquiatra y sin miedo. NO HAGAIS CASO A LOS GILIPOLLAS NEGACIONISTAS DE LA PSIQUIATRIA.
> 
> UN PSIQUIATRA ES UN DOCTOR TITULADO EL EL FUNCIONAMIENTO DE LA QUIMICA CEREBRAL.
> 
> SI TENEIS PROBLEMAS HAY SALIDA LAS PRIMERA SEMANAS DE TRATAMIENTO PUEDEN LLEGAR A SER DURAS PERO LUEGO COMPENSA MUCHO



Y lo último que te digo, e ignórame, cabrón:

Hay que ser muy mala persona e hijo de puta para recomendar a la psiquiatría para los problemas vitales que a todos nos asolan.

Eres un gran cabronazo y un mierda. Sí, lo sé, te jode; pero es la verdad.

*ERES UN MIERDA HIJO DE PUTA*


----------



## McNulty (23 Jul 2022)

A ver por aclarar cosas.

Hoy no estás "bien", estás sedado con un químico, que es muy diferente.

Estarás en equilibrio psicológico cuando no necesites de tal sustancia para seguir adelante, como el resto de mortales.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Payaso, el suicidio viene precisamente provocado por los ISRS. ¿Sabes lo que es la desensibilización y la _downregulation_ de los receptores 5-HT?
> 
> Lo vais a flipar...
> 
> ...



Es que los psiquiatras te recetan pastillas para la depresión, con las que te puedes suicidar.Solo eso debería poner sobre alerta a cualquier mente no lobotomizada.
Es que es tan obvio, que hay que ser un puto subnormal para no verlo.


----------



## ajenuz (23 Jul 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Cuando me deshice de las drogas legales para el cerebro, noté muchas cosas que me hacían daño y otras que no lo hacían, y no sabía diferenciarlo, ni por qué. Lo reconozco, lo pasé muy mal en ese momento, pero ese es el problema de dejar de tomar esa droga, incluso me llegué a ver a mi mismo caer en un abismo. No es moco de pavo desconectarse.



Es duro, pero te alumbra con el tiempo: te pone en el camino de la verdad. Todo es una mierda y uno es insignificante y a la vez grandioso en esta vida.

Precisamente el no saber comprender el sentido de esta es lo que hace este viaje apasionante.

Yo me he reído llorando en un puto pozo de mierda, pero me he reído por que no lograron quitarme la sensanción de poder sobre mí mismo. La psiquiatría no alcanza el alma.

Suerte.


----------



## urano (23 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Payaso, el suicidio viene precisamente provocado por los ISRS. ¿Sabes lo que es la desensibilización y la _downregulation_ de los receptores 5-HT?
> 
> Lo vais a flipar...
> 
> ...



Comeme el rabo engendro incel... subnormal


----------



## ajenuz (23 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Freud ya recomendaba la cocaína para combatir la depresión y elevar tanto el ánimo como el propio espíritu. Pura ciencia, no vais a saber vosotros más que froid, que se estudia en las facultades y todo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132724



Ni punto de comparación... Un par de lonchas a su debido tiempo con sus buenas litronas y musicota con buena conversación con alguien afín es sanador.

Mucho más daño cusan las moléculas de farmacia...



A la tal Charlotte -sobre todo al ppio- casi ni que se le nota... @elgatochimpliflinguir...


----------



## ajenuz (23 Jul 2022)

urano dijo:


> Comeme el rabo engendro incel... subnormal



¿Algo que comentar a lo que he dicho, ignorante?

Tu, con venlafaxina... yo, con mis birras.


Cómeme toda la polla, perdedor.


----------



## urano (23 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> ¿Algo que comentar a lo que he dicho, ignorante?
> 
> Tu, con venlafaxina... yo, con mis birras.
> 
> ...



Tu puta madre, alimaña.

Feo como un murciélago y pobre como las ratas ...menuda vida ...suicidate leproso


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Jul 2022)

Robert Neugegorn, paradigma de los abusos de la Psiquiatría


Se convirtió, sin pretenderlo, en un referente de la mala praxis



www.abc.es




A este casi lo curan, si les dan otros 50 años, al igual.
Chamanes,
Ayer, hoy y siempre.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Tenían que haberte recetado escitalopram de primeras. Es idóneo para el TAG. Lo viví hace muchos años y salí muy pronto con esa muleta que te está ayudando, aunque lo dejé poco a poco a los 6 meses.
> 
> Te iba a recomendar deporte, naturaleza, higiene del sueño abandonar alcohol y otras droJas hasta recuperar la completa normalidad. La terapia de exposición bien controlada ayuda.
> Ánimo, se sale. Te lo aseguro.
> Cualquier duda, pregunta.



Ya pero esque tb tengo algo de toc. Lo ideal para el toc es la sertralina. Pero me fue mal y tirando con el escitalopram. Lo peor son los pequeños lapsus y que olvido cosas. Me tiene un poco asustado pero seguire con ello


----------



## ajenuz (23 Jul 2022)

urano dijo:


> Tu puta madre, alimaña.
> 
> Feo como un murciélago y pobre como las ratas ...menuda vida ...suicidate leproso



Tremenda argumentación... Insisto: ¿algo que decir acerca de la anomalía, por excitabilidad, en la transmisión glutamatérgica como hipótesis más que plausible en la etiopatogenia de la inflamación cerebral -depresión-; y que tira por tierra el desbalance de las monoaminas -serotonina fundamentalmente-?

Me da que he percutido más vaginas que tú, payaso.


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Jul 2022)

Antipsiquiatría: historia y conceptos de este movimiento


La antipsiquiatría es un grupo de corrientes políticas y de pensamiento contra la medicalización de los trastornos mentales. Te explicamos sus características.




psicologiaymente.com










Antipsiquiatría - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jul 2022)

¡¡¡¡y sin erectar!!!!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> Pues yo soy un negacionista de esos que dices. Las farmaceuticas se inventan enfermedades para medicarte y hacer ricos a los accionistas.
> 
> La ansiedad es un mecanismo de defensa ancestral, cuando vivíamos en la selva de vez en cuando nos topábamos con tigres de 2 metros, para poder huir nuestro cuerpo se hiper altera y excita (ansiedad) no puedes huir del león si estás medio dormido o fumado, tienes que estar bien excitado y alterado para poder correr (respiración acelerada, latidos de corazón más rápidos etc)
> 
> ...




El problema podría ser ir a ver al tigre a diario porque no te quedan más cojones… Para saber hasta qué punto te puede quemar un mal trabajo hay que vivirlo durante unos añitos.

En mi caso fue todo a pelito, no puedo saber si tirando de fármacos lo habría llevado mejor, pero lo cierto es que salí de toda aquella mierda de la forma que dices tú, huyendo del puto tigre, pero sé que no siempre es posible.
Tema complicado.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Jul 2022)

Brutal, en media hora de lectura ya estoy enganchado, recomienda usted algún libro para no iniciados al taoísmo?

El párrafo que sigue es brillante.

Y nada de virtudes artificiales. Sorprende que Lao Tse critique la justicia y la caridad. Cuando decayó el Tao aparecieron la caridad y la justicia. Lo que condena es la sustitución del Tao por el formalismo cultivado artificialmente de los letrados de su tiempo. “Eliminad a los eruditos, desterrad a los astutos, ingeniosos en palabras, y el pueblo saldrá ganando con creces”.

El conocido diagrama del yin-yang es explícito: todo es dual (de ahí las dos lágrimas, blanca y negra). Los opuestos se complementan, forman un círculo, la figura sin fin. Además, todo es dinámico. Es una simetría rotacional que sugiere, de modo muy enérgico, un continuo movimiento cíclico. Y los dos puntos simbolizan la idea de que cada vez que una de las dos fuerzas alcanza su límite, contiene en sí misma la semilla de su opuesta.

Esto último me parece esperanzador en estos tiempos que corren, el yin (mal en este caso) ya lo ha envuelto todo y nosotros somos la puntita del yan, que ya se va colando en el yin, es cuestión de tiempo que el bien vuelva a reinar en la tierra.


----------



## Mongolo471 (23 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡y sin erectar!!!!



Más quisiera tener esa polla. Cuando tomaba drogas legales para la mente, me tiraba 5 horas para hacerme una triste paja. Era frustrante, y terminaba con mi minisalchicha, como si hubiese tomado el sol en el mismo sol... Vuelta y vuelta de tostada quemada.


----------



## Bimb0 (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Negacionista tu puta madre. Mira los efectos secundarios de la medicación y dime que vas a seguir tomándola 30 años.

Nada es una panacea y hay terapias más efectivas que drogarse


----------



## Epsilon69 (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ya pero esque tb tengo algo de toc. Lo ideal para el toc es la sertralina. Pero me fue mal y tirando con el escitalopram. Lo peor son los pequeños lapsus y que olvido cosas. Me tiene un poco asustado pero seguire con ello



Pues métete más pastillas que seguro que te mejoran la memoria.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Será titulado pero no me meto química en el cerebro ni muerto

tengo conocidos que se han quedado pachuchi.. a uno en plena racha de coca le pretendieron dar algún medicamento y se ha quedado deficiente


----------



## Marvelita (23 Jul 2022)

> En fin ahi sigo y espero que el tratamiento siga mejorando mi vida y con ello la vida de los de a mi alrededor.



El problema de ese tratamiento es que va a mejorar tu vida si lo sigues de por vida.

Al psiquiatra se va cuando tu problema es organico, es decir, antes de ir al psicologo tu medico de cabecera debe evaluar a que especialista derivarte y el psiquiatra detectar si tu problema es organico o no. Si te ha recetado pastillas sin mas mediacion, mal asunto... espero que te haya hecho alguna prueba o analisis para detectar si te falta alguna hormona o si tienes un mal funcionamiento del cerebro... si todo ok, al psicologo porque lo tuyo es del alma; si no, pues pastillas...

no te encariñes de ellas porque pueden ser tu muerte en vida, seguramente te reduzcan la dosis si al final tu cerebro es capaz de generar "eso" que le falta, pero puedes llegar a la conclusion de que sin pastillas volveras a estar mal (esto si es de psicologo)


----------



## Marvelita (23 Jul 2022)

cuñadismo... si el problema es organico, o sea, que te false un tornillo, ya puedes ponerle empeño porque como no pongas ese tornillo o un sucedaneo no vas a solucionar nada.


----------



## ajenuz (23 Jul 2022)

¡Discazo!


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Jul 2022)

Me pierdo un poco, pero lo poco que he leído en este rato, desde mi punto de vista es perfectamente compatible con el cristianismo.
Se lo dice un españolazo, minarquista, cristiano sin bautizar y desertor del remo, con pasaporte británico.


----------



## Survivor101 (23 Jul 2022)

Los usuarios de burbuja siempre se superan es estupidez, para prueba este hilo.


----------



## ajenuz (23 Jul 2022)

Me refería a la banda sonora compuesta por Philip Glass, obviamente. Ya sé que es una película experimental.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Jul 2022)

Punkercin dijo:


> No sabéis. ESCITALOPRAM la puta verdadera saluc. Aunque lo dejes se notan los efectos PARA SIEMPRE.



Cuentanos mas? Lo has tomado?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Valiente maricon


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> No sé cómo el op, puede escribir lo que dice orgulloso y recomendarlo.
> Vivir duele, hay una considerable parte del vivir que conlleva sufrimiento, lo sabían antes de que el Buda lo dijera, y el ser humano lo asumió como algo normal, incluida la muerte.
> 
> Ahora no se aguanta nada, pastillita que si no me tiro por el balcón, y no porque mis tres hijos se han estampado contra una cuneta, si no porque necesito que me apliquen una etiqueta que me tranquilice y una pastillita que me atonte y haga que no me de cuenta de lo gilipollas que soy.
> ...



Contestame una pregunta. Tu cuando te tienes que sacar una muela pides anestesi o te la sacan a pelo como antiguamente? Hay que sufrir no?

Pd. Valiente cabron


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Valiente maricon



El dia que pases por algo asi me lo cuentas. Conozco mucha gente 1ue hablaba como tu luego les ha pillado alguna de estas enfermedades y chico no veas que cambio de parecer


----------



## Mongolo471 (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Contestame una pregunta. Tu cuando te tienes que sacar una muela pides anestesi o te la sacan a pelo como antiguamente? Hay que sufrir no?
> 
> Pd. Valiente cabron



La anestesia, normalmente, ya la has pagado... sin pagar impuestos (bueno sí, todo se paga en impuestos).


----------



## urano (23 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Tremenda argumentación... Insisto: ¿algo que decir acerca de la anomalía, por excitabilidad, en la transmisión glutamatérgica como hipótesis más que plausible en la etiopatogenia de la inflamación cerebral -depresión-; y que tira por tierra el desbalance de las monoaminas -serotonina fundamentalmente-?
> 
> Me da que he percutido más vaginas que tú, payaso.



Repito, suicidate imbécil.


----------



## Choni poligonera (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Contestame una pregunta. Tu cuando te tienes que sacar una muela pides anestesi o te la sacan a pelo como antiguamente? Hay que sufrir no?
> 
> Pd. Valiente cabron



Pues és posible hacerlo sin anestesia. 

Antes pero se deberia evitar sacar muelas y mantenerlas: ortothropics, alimentacion, Tipo de vida... 



Y los medicos ni los veras en tu vida excepte para traumatismes y poca cosa mas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El dia que pases por algo asi me lo cuentas. Conozco mucha gente 1ue hablaba como tu luego les ha pillado alguna de estas enfermedades y chico no veas que cambio de parecer



No se, no soy un a maricona


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Payaso, el suicidio viene precisamente provocado por los ISRS. ¿Sabes lo que es la desensibilización y la _downregulation_ de los receptores 5-HT?
> 
> Lo vais a flipar...
> 
> ...



Yo no recomiendo nada subnormal. Digo lo que me ha pasado y como me esta yendo, aun no he terminado el proces y algun dia espero poder dejarlas. Ojo que mucha gente luego no puede y las toman de por vida Y NO PASA NADA es como el que toma insulina para el azucar.

Hala hijo de puta a pastar


----------



## Mongolo471 (23 Jul 2022)

Choni poligonera dijo:


> Pues és posible hacerlo sin anestesia.
> 
> Antes pero se deberia evitar sacar muelas y mantenerlas: ortothropics, alimentacion, Tipo de vida...
> 
> ...



Voy pillando que me pongan un coño... digo, que me quiten una muela, que lo otro ya está a cuenta de la SS.


----------



## ajenuz (23 Jul 2022)

urano dijo:


> Repito, suicidate imbécil.



Sin argumentación, normal, es la planicie mental que provoca la venlafaxina. Y el deseo de procurar mal ajeno, también es producto del ISRS. Al tiempo, payaso, poco a poco verás lo que es el infierno: abróchate el cinturón...


----------



## urano (23 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Sin argumentación, normal, es la planicie mental que provoca la venlafaxina. Y el deseo de procurar mal ajeno, también es producto del ISRS. Al tiempo, payaso, poco a poco verás lo que es el infierno: abróchate el cinturón...



Repito.....suicidate alimaña.

Engendro incel


----------



## Ladrillofobo (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Lo dije en otro hilo, es brutal lo incompetentes que son en la seguridad social (o lo mismo todos los médicos en general), a mi me da la sensación de que el medico que se acostumbro a recetar fluoxetina hace 20 años (prozac) se morirá recetando prozac y a tol que llegue lo escucha 10 min. (no tienen más tiempo por paciente) y fluoxetina al canto, vuelve en un mes ... eso si tienes ansiedad te va a joder vivo porque produce más ansiedad, sobretodo al principio de tomartelo, te vas a volver medio loco y lo vas a dejar sí o sí, que es lo que reporta mucha gente en los foros ... si lo que estas es desmotivado y no tienes ilusión por nada y tal, pues pueden ser justo los indicados que te den un empujón, un poco de ansiedad/motivación extra ...

Lo raro es que un psiquiatra sea así de incompetente también, basta con usar google:

Escitalopram, Sertralina o Fluoxetina, ¿Qué antidepresivo es mejor? - Dr Romeu



> Tanto Sertralina como Fluoxetina tienen efectos activadores y se deben iniciar con precaución en pacientes con un Trastorno de pánico (crisis de ansiedad). El inicio del tratamiento con estos fármacos puede precipitar un ataque de ansiedad.



Que te venga alguien con ansiedad generalizada y le recetes fluoxetina en vez de Escitaopram u otro ... como no sea un psiquiatra PACO que se sacará el titulo hace 50 años y no haya vuelto a abrir un libro desde entonces y recete lo que le recomiendan lo visitadores médicos no se entiende ....

Mi consejo fiaros de los medicos, pero poco, yo buscaria siempre info en google, foros, comentarios de otros pacientes, hay algunos que te salvan la vida y otros que te matan, hay que tener suerte con cual te toca ...

En fin yo también tomo Escitalopram 20 mg, el que diga que no hace nada es un cuñao (no le hagais ni caso), como decir que tomarte media botella de vodka es un placebo y no hace nada, claro que hace los efectos en el coco son obvios ...

Y bueno no es la panacea, la medicación ayuda, supongo que en algún caso curará, pero para la mayoría será una simple ayuda y se tendrá que joder y aguantar hasta que se ponga mejor, no hay más ... tampoco vamos a vender que es tomarse una pastillita y problema resuelto porque por desgracia para la mayoría esto no es tan sencillo ...

Y a los que dicen que somos flojos de verdad os deseo que no tengáis nunca una depresión grave, se os va a quitar la tontería de golpe, ya veréis que gracia cuando no podáis levantaros ni de la cama y estéis medio día que no os aguantáis a vosotros mismo y pensando en suicidaros.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (23 Jul 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Hace 40 años tu padre te hubiese dao dos bofetadas a mano abierta que te hubiese quitao la “angustia vital” y la tonteria cagando leches….. menuda generación de cristal.. madre de dios bendito.
> 
> …



Hace cuarenta años no hubieses sabido que mierda te pasaba, te hubieses enganchado a la botella, un dia hasta los huevos hubieses pensado que realmente tu vida no tenia sentido, hubiese decidido una noche pillar un buen pedo, el coche, a 120 km/h te estrellas contra un pilar de un puente en la autopista y problema resuelto. Otro muerto por conducir borracho, y todo el mundo tranquilo y contento porque suicidarse es de flojos, un accidente mala suerte, la familia no sufre tanto y ademas cobra algo del seguro del coche ...


----------



## Fiodor (23 Jul 2022)

Hay muchos prejuicios contra los psiquiatras, pero la realidad es que si les das una hostia, les duele como a cualquier ser humano...


----------



## ueee3 (23 Jul 2022)

Y las putas? Has probado las putas?

Lo cierto es como ya han dicho que deberías haber probado cambios en tu vida, cosa que no has hecho.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Jul 2022)

esa mierda altera la quimica cerebral y luego es peor, a mi me jodio la salud


----------



## Ladrillofobo (23 Jul 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Gracias por defender a la ciencia. Los psiquiatras son los únicos que pueden recetar fármacos modificadores del comportamiento, los llamados 'psicofármacos'. Se han conseguido grandes éxitos en el tratamiento de las llamadas 'enfermedades mentales', y gracias a eso, hay muchas personas que han podido rehacer su vida.



Bueno hay mucho depresivo, es la enfermedad del siglo XXI (como yo) y los psiquiatras no darian a basto, tu medico de cabecera te recetará casi cualquier cosa que le pidas, fluexetina, escitalopram, .... ansiolíticos todos los que quieras ... lo que no recetan son ya cosas más especializadas como antipsicoticos y tal que hace falta diagnostico de psiquiatra ....

España es el país donde más ansiolíticos se consumen: el 11% de la población los toma

El 11% de la población toma ansiolíticos.

Antidepresivos: consumo diario España 2004-2020 | Statista

El 8.6% antidepresivos y no para de crecer, mirara la gráfica.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (23 Jul 2022)

Pues puede que sí, no te digo que no, en algunos casos, pero en otros puede ser algo simplemente neurológico, o puede sencillamente que se diagnostique más, hace 40 años tampoco moría nadie de cáncer, lo mismo no existía el cáncer, lo mismo sencillamente no se diagnosticaba (no habia TAC, resonancias ....) y te morías sin saber de que, que pasaba mucho en los pueblos ... yo he oído a mi abuela decir que tal o cual murió de una bicha mala ...

Creo que pillas el concepto, la mayoría de los que se suicidan no aparecen como suicidios, es mejor que parezca un accidente, la familia no sufre tanto y cobran ... mucho de los que se emborrachaban (o algo más fuerte) hasta la muerte (cirrosis) que he visto casos a saber si estaban enfermos o que, pero se les veia que se estaban suicidando y lo sabian ...

Hace 40 años no te hacia falta ir a 120km/h, los choches eran ataudes con ruedas, a 80 un accidente no lo contabas, no tenían ni cinturón de seguridad imagina ...


----------



## XXavier (23 Jul 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Bueno hay mucho depresivo, es la enfermedad del siglo XXI (como yo) y los psiquiatras no darian a basto, tu medico de cabecera te recetará casi cualquier cosa que le pidas, fluexetina, escitalopram, .... ansiolíticos todos los que quieras ... lo que no recetan son ya cosas más especializadas como antipsicoticos y tal que hace falta diagnostico de psiquiatra ....
> 
> España es el país donde más ansiolíticos se consumen: el 11% de la población los toma
> 
> ...




Hay un medicamento nuevo que da muy buenos (y rápidos) resultados en la depresión, pero es muy caro, y Sanidad no lo ha adoptado por esa razón...









Sanidad tumba el primer espray contra la depresión severa


Es la mayor innovación en 30 años para abordar este trastorno, principal causa de suicidio, pero el Ministerio rechaza financiarlo por razones económicas




www.larazon.es


----------



## Ladrillofobo (23 Jul 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Hay un medicamento nuevo que da muy buenos (y rápidos) resultados en la depresión, pero es muy caro, y Sanidad no lo ha adoptado por esa razón...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante gracias, investigaré más y miraré a ver que dice la gente, resultado, efectos secundarios y si me lo puedo pagar yo de mi bolsillo y a tomar por saco ...

Joder ya estaba decepcionado con la mierda de sistema sanitario que tenemos, pero esto es ya la leche, me he tirado más de 20 años pagando el máximo desde que empece a currar hasta hoy, ni un puto mes de paro sin pagar, no tengo hijos así que el único gasto que hago en la seguridad social soy yo, nunca me han hospitalizado, coño no me he roto ni un hueso en mi vida, iba al medico una vez cada 5 años o así y para una vez que los necesito vaya mierda de trato!!!! y de servicio!!!

Para que te vea un psicólogo 6 meses!

Y ahora encima hay medicamentos que te pueden curar (y pueden evitar que gente se suicide) y tampoco entran porque son caros, y nos tienen aquí que estamos muertos en vida por ahorrarse cuatro duros después de habernos hecho pagar una fortuna a lo largo de nuestras vidas, menudos hijos de puta, en este país es todo una estafa sin fin.

Menuda mierda de país que caes enfermo y como no te cures tu solo o vayas a la privada te dejan morir, después van presumiendo de la mejor sanidad del mundo, mis cojones 33.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Jul 2022)

Espero que disfrute usted encontrándose lo mismo que yo perdiéndome.


----------



## sonsol (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Pero a qué llamas tu ansiedad y problemas laborales? Lo digo porque lo que para ti es un infierno para otros puede ser lo normal. Gracias.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Jul 2022)

O me ha citado sin querer o no lo entiendo, ahora soy animalista y yo sin enterarme.
Ay Dios mío, digo Greta mia, voy a cantar el imagine un rato.


----------



## Rescatador (23 Jul 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Hace 40 años tu padre te hubiese dao dos bofetadas a mano abierta que te hubiese quitao la “angustia vital” y la tonteria cagando leches….. menuda generación de cristal.. madre de dios bendito.
> 
> …



No digo que las generaciones actuales aguanten poco y no sirven para nada. Pero no nos equivoquemos, en parte es porque así las han criado (la ausencia de crianza es, digamos, también una forma de crianza) y otra parte es el ambiente social que se les ha generado (igualmente aquí también puede ser por dejar hacer de todo).

Mira las condiciones y los logros de la generación anterior a la edad de los jóvenes de hoy, y las condiciones y lo que tienen éstos ahora. Esto es un foro de economía y se ha hablado mil veces de ello, no me voy a repetir. Hay gráficas, datos y tablas de todo: en estudios, salarios, matrimonios, hijos, casas, coches,..... y en todo eso influyen las leyes, impuestos y la MONEDA.

Ni los anteriores eran tan buenos ni los actuales tan malos. El ambiente que hay explica bastante bien las líneas generales en las que se ha movido una generación y otra. Más allá de casos personales y puntuales que son la excepción a la regla y que tanto gusta poner para hacer una enmienda a la totalidad a lo que en líneas generales y está comprobado que ocurrió.

Me gustaría ver a muchos de los triunfadores de la generación boom y langosta tener que empezar a abrirse camino en las condiciones de los millenials y la generación Z, que por algo mucha gente coincide en llamar generación perdida.


----------



## Punkercin (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Cuentanos mas? Lo has tomado?



Cada caso es cada caso. A mi me ha ido deputamadre. Dosis 10mg. La primera semana es la puta muerte pero te metes en la cueva y a aguantar. Un año y pico y dejándolo en 2 meses reduciendo dosis. Con la vista hacia atrás pienso que estaba peor de la que creía tal y como estoy ahora. Si la cosa vuelve a darme ya se que meterme.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (23 Jul 2022)

Es que usted me ha citado y se ha regodeado en lo mucho que se encuentra, mientras que yo me pierdo.
Ya le digo que creo que es una equivocación suya al citarme la que ha provocado la confusión.


----------



## BudSpencer (23 Jul 2022)

Estás loco y te decidiste a participar en burbuja.info. Gran error


----------



## Cognome (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Contestame una pregunta. Tu cuando te tienes que sacar una muela pides anestesi o te la sacan a pelo como antiguamente? Hay que sufrir no?
> 
> Pd. Valiente cabron



La tipica chorrada de hacer una ecuación matemática entre dolor psicológico=dolor físico, para salvar la jeta. Lo que te pasa es algo muy común, ¿te piensas que no sabemos lo que es tener ansiedad, estar deprimidos,? eres el ombligo del mundo quizá?

El dolor psicológico es distinto del físico, éste es muy concentrado, el otro más difuso y sometido a variaciones del ánimo y pensamientos/sentimientos. Si tuvieras un tumor óseo en la mandíbula, no podrías pensar en nada más, de hecho tus problemas desaparecerían, porque el dolor físico intenso es tal que la mente sólo puede concentrarse en eliminarlo ya.
Ahora no me contestes como un marica diciendo que la ansiedad es peor que un cáncer en los huevos.

pd; tonto del culo pusilánime


----------



## FOYETE (23 Jul 2022)

Yo me desahogo dando palizas a indigentes. Mano de santo.

Taluec.


----------



## Marvelita (23 Jul 2022)

tengo 25 identidades diferentes...


----------



## Larsil (23 Jul 2022)

Abolir la psiquiatría. Me queréis soterrar a mí, yendo al psiquiatra, y recomendando una mierda que nunca os la habéis calzado. Cómo él Clopixol. Cómo os den eso, os podéis ir a la puta mierdísime.


----------



## Kbkubito (23 Jul 2022)

Medio gramito de jako mano de santo oiga.


----------



## Yomismita (23 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



¿Has probado psicólogo especializado en EMDR?


----------



## JmDt (23 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que salvo enfermedades que afecten a la bioquímica del cerebro que requieren medicación etc... El 99 % de los problemas "psicológicos" se resuelven tomando consciencia por uno mismo, a esa toma de consciencia ayuda el hecho de que cada sesión sea lo más cara posible.... Cuando empiezas a palmar pasta te curas antes que tarde.


----------



## nx- (23 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A ver por aclarar cosas.
> 
> Hoy no estás "bien", estás sedado con un químico, que es muy diferente.
> 
> Estarás en equilibrio psicológico cuando no necesites de tal sustancia para seguir adelante, como el resto de mortales.



El resto de los mortales en gran parte están metiendose también de eso, y quien no pues tira de cocaína, de alcohol..para seguir con sus vidas.

Sin este tipo de ayudas la vida de mucha gente sería imposible de vivir. En determinados curros sino es por las ayudas químicas no aguantaba ni el tato dándole al remo.


----------



## nx- (23 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Hace unos siglos los seres humanos afrontaban guerras, perdidas de hijos, enfermedades, a pelo sin pastillas que no se habían inventado y sabían que para morir, había que sufrir.
> Ahora la gente no aguantan nada, quieren vivir anestesiados, también la eutanasia para que les eviten el sufrimiento inherente a la muerte, cada vez más suicidios por tonterías, un miedo a sufrir como nunca había habido.



Hace siglos los tios que iban a la guerra iban hasta arriba de setas.

En la II Guerra Mundial la Wehrmacht iba hasta arriba de anfetas para aguantar el ritmo de la guerra.

A ver si os creeis que antes todos eran superhombres que afrontaban cualquier situación a pelito sin necesidad de recurrir a nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Te ha funcionado la pastilla.
> 
> Maldita sociedad de drogadictos tenemos.
> 
> ...



El deseo sexual es el opio del pueblo . 

Eso sí que es la causa de todos los males .


----------



## CocoVin (24 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El deseo sexual es el opio del pueblo .
> 
> Eso sí que es la causa de todos los males .



Menos el de las nuevas generaciones menores de 20, en particular los muchachos autóctonos españoles...

Lo de las muchachas es caso aparte.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Menos el de las nuevas generaciones menores de 20, en particular los muchachos autóctonos españoles...
> 
> Lo de las muchachas es caso aparte.



El hecho de que no formen pareja ni tengan relaciones sexuales no quiere decir que no sean adictos al sexo : A LA PORNOGRAFÍA !! 

Precisamente por desahogar su libido con tantísimo porno .... no sienten la necesidad de buscar novia ni de casarse . Nuestros antepasados estaban deseando pasar por el altar para desvirgarse en la luna de miel puesto que las mujeres llegaban vírgenes al matrimonio y no había opciones.

Las madres avisaban con vehemencia que si una joven ofrecía su virgo a cualquiera ... acabaría abandonada y luego ya sería como de segunda mano. 

Lo actual era inimaginable. que mujeres cuarentonas mil veces polifolladas puedan elegir !


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (24 Jul 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Pero hay una diferencia bastante grande, entonces, a pesar de la "dureza" había motivos para esforzarse y también se estaba más por la labor de ayudar a los jóvenes, sin florituras, pero había cierto entusiasmo. Ahora provocan desidia, y las "ayudas"...  las subvenciones no son ayudas para necesitados; y las nuevas tecnologías, y todos los "avances" modernos tan bonitos y sugerentes como nos lo ponen, son panes mohosos para hoy y raquitismo para mañana.
> 
> Me parece muy mal que se le eche la culpa sólo a los hijos cuando muchos padres (actuales) no están ni mucho menos a la altura, porque es exigir al de abajo lo que no se exige para sí mismo. Misma actuación que vemos a nivel social y laboral, me sacudo la mierda y para el de abajo. Eso es lo deprimente, la soledad y el tener que combatir con el ego de los demás presumiendo de que están muy bien, pero están tan bien que no quieren ayudar, no vaya a ser que pierdan 'status' (poder de alguna forma). Es más fácil burlarse de los demás.





Rescatador dijo:


> No digo que las generaciones actuales aguanten poco y no sirven para nada. Pero no nos equivoquemos, en parte es porque así las han criado (la ausencia de crianza es, digamos, también una forma de crianza) y otra parte es el ambiente social que se les ha generado (igualmente aquí también puede ser por dejar hacer de todo).
> 
> Mira las condiciones y los logros de la generación anterior a la edad de los jóvenes de hoy, y las condiciones y lo que tienen éstos ahora. Esto es un foro de economía y se ha hablado mil veces de ello, no me voy a repetir. Hay gráficas, datos y tablas de todo: en estudios, salarios, matrimonios, hijos, casas, coches,..... y en todo eso influyen las leyes, impuestos y la MONEDA.
> 
> ...



Hace 40 años las cosas estaban (laboralmente) exactamente igual que ahora… Socialmente estan bastante peor ahora.
Pero el resultado es el mismo, y la solución tambien…. ECHARLE COJONES A LA VIDA!
Que no hay oportunidades (o son precarias) donde vives? PUES LARGATE DONDE LAS HAYA!
Que las paticortas bigotudas son infumables…. LARGATE DONDE NO LO SEAN!!…. Te puedo garantizar que en el mundo hay mujeres normales, solo tienes que abrir los ojos y molestarte en buscarlas… en vez de dedicarte a la auto compasión y la “terapia”.

Hace 40 años no hacia falta terapia…. Las bofetadas terapeuticas de tu padre te abrian los ojos del tiron….
La unica terapia que te va a ayudar es que actues… Pero si esperas que la solucion te venga de fuera se te va a ir la vida haciendo “terapias”…

Y no me vengais con el rollo de lo que tenian antes y lo que teneis ahora porque antes el comienzo era igual de dificil… conozco perfectamente a los boomers y sus “exigencias” con veinte años…. Y la mentalidad del 90% de ellos era “si me voy de casa de papi tiene que ser con modelo sueca tetuda del brazo, casa, llaves de coche y iphone ultimo modelo en el bolsillo, sino “en casa de papi a la sopa boba se esta muy bien”. Y con las generaciones actuales es todavia peor…..
JAMAS ninguna generacion anterior se iba de casa con esas pretensiones…

.


----------



## derepen (24 Jul 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Y aparece puntual el primer sucnormal, sentando cátedra sobre algo que le viene muy grande.
> 
> A ver, majadero, que sepas cómo se desata el mecanismo de la ansiedad importa tanto como cero y NADA, cuando la sufres. Igual que tampoco puedes controlar el bruxismo, ni tampoco la hiperglucemia cuando te falta insulina. No es difícil de entender, pero si quieres te hago unos esquemas con dibujitos.
> 
> La ansiedad como trastorno mental (trastorno de ansiedad) y tal y como se clasifica en el DSM-V puede tener una base química, existiendo *un error genético que dificulta la comunicación entre las estructuras cerebrales* que se encargan de regular las respuestas adaptativas al peligro



Excepto respirar, según el DSM V todo es una enfermedad mental susceptible de ser tratada con pastillas.


----------



## Hipérbole (24 Jul 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Hace 40 años las cosas estaban (laboralmente) exactamente igual que ahora… Socialmente estan bastante peor ahora.
> Pero el resultado es el mismo, y la solución tambien…. ECHARLE COJONES A LA VIDA!
> Que no hay oportunidades (o son precarias) donde vives? PUES LARGATE DONDE LAS HAYA!
> Que las paticortas bigotudas son infumables…. LARGATE DONDE NO LO SEAN!!…. Te puedo garantizar que en el mundo hay mujeres normales, solo tienes que abrir los ojos y molestarte en buscarlas… en vez de dedicarte a la auto compasión y la “terapia”.
> ...



Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero sí se percibe que antes había mayor preocupación de los padres por sus hijos, y que esas bofetadas, evidentemente, no eran con malicia, no estamos hablando de malos tratos (todo lo contrario). Lo que si no estoy en contra es de una ayuda externa si se necesitase, pero también es obvio que uno mismo es el que tiene que poner de su parte porque si no es estéril. Y es verdad, que en muchos casos no son necesarias.

Lo que sí ocurre es que muchas veces nos autoengañamos, a mí no me parece un mundo mejor el de ahora, es diferente, pero no mejor. Vale que hay que ser valiente, pero la soledad (aun tratando de no estar solo y buscar no sólo compañía sino personas con las que hacer piña y sentirse apoyado y querido) es muy dura. Entre otras cosas, ahora hay más desintegración familiar, y los padres (si nos centramos en el varón) muchas veces están desaparecidos en combate, aún estando presentes. Por eso, es oro tener unos padres que se preocupen y que den esas "bofetadas".

Muchas veces, no entendemos a otros porque las vemos desde nuestra óptica (que puede ser más o menos acertada), desde una barrera. Y no todo lo que le funciona a uno mismo le tiene por qué valer igual a otro.

Cuando en este foro se dice que se ataca a la familia, es muy real, no es ninguna conspiración surrealista. Atacan a nuestro ego para dividirnos y no nos apoyemos, sino que nos odiemos, insultemos y miremos para otro lado. Por desgracia, está funcionando, por eso ves debilidad en muchos hombres (que también necesitamos cariño, apoyo emocional, etc; no es ninguna "mariconería" lo que digo, si pensamos eso caemos en la trampa).


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (24 Jul 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero sí se percibe que antes había mayor preocupación de los padres por sus hijos, y que esas bofetadas, evidentemente, no eran con malicia, no estamos hablando de malos tratos (todo lo contrario). Lo que si no estoy en contra es de una ayuda externa si se necesitase, pero también es obvio que uno mismo es el que tiene que poner de su parte porque si no es estéril. Y es verdad, que en muchos casos no son necesarias.
> 
> Lo que sí ocurre es que muchas veces nos autoengañamos, a mí no me parece un mundo mejor el de ahora, es diferente, pero no mejor. Vale que hay que ser valiente, pero la soledad (aun tratando de no estar solo y buscar no sólo compañía sino personas con las que hacer piña y sentirse apoyado y querido) es muy dura. Entre otras cosas, ahora hay más desintegración familiar, y los padres (si nos centramos en el varón) muchas veces están desaparecidos en combate, aún estando presentes. Por eso, es oro tener unos padres que se preocupen y que den esas "bofetadas".
> 
> ...




Mira una de las lecciones mas importantes que he aprendido (si, he aprendido primera persona singular…nadie me lo enseñó) es que las palmaditas en la espalda y el cariño, apoyo emocional, etc todo el mundo lo tenemos /hemos tenido en mayor o menor grado y esta muy bien….. pero yo cuando lo necesitaba no lo tube, y cuando lo tube ya no lo necesitaba porque lo que mas me llenaba eran los logros y avances que yo conseguía por mi mismo. Eso es a la larga el motor de tu vida, como te veas TU a ti mismo.
TU puedes ser tu mejor amigo o tu peor enemigo, y eso es lo que te permitirá actuar o no… porque si le entregas a los demás (los que te dan la palmadita en la espalda, el apoyo emocional, el cariñi…) ese poder (el que te den todo eso, o no) tu felicidad y tu desarrollo personal va a depender de ellos coño no de ti! No te lo dan, y te dejan hecho mierda…ala corriendo al sicologo! 
Y ese es el puto problema que tenemos ahora con esta generacion de cristal…. De plastilina! Que han decidido ser ellos mismos sus peores enemigos! Y a llorar, y sollozar…. En vez de actuar y construir su desarrollo personal.

La soledad, la dureza, las condiciones adversas, etc te puede destruir o hacerte mas fuerte…. Tu decides que es lo que quieres.

Las lecciones mas importantes de mi vida las aprendi observando a la gente a mi alrrededor, a mi entorno…. Y no fallaba, la gente con la vida mas dura era los que mas rapido y mejor medraban…. Porque esa dureza te hace despertar, ACTUAR.
Y los que tenian la vida mas regalada y facil, son los que peor han acabado (conozco a uno con mas de cuarenta que todavia vive en casa de sus padres… bueno es que nunca salió de alli… y esta hecho mierda claro)



.


----------



## ajenuz (24 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo no recomiendo nada subnormal. Digo lo que me ha pasado y como me esta yendo, aun no he terminado el proces y algun dia espero poder dejarlas. Ojo que mucha gente luego no puede y las toman de por vida Y NO PASA NADA es como el que toma insulina para el azucar.
> 
> Hala hijo de puta a pastar



La típica comparación que suelen hacer los psiquiatras y médicos que prescriben psicofármacos: la del diabético que precisa de insulina.

Una persona con diabetes -sobre todo la tipo 1- precisa de la administración de insulina pues su pancreas no puede hacerlo -o lo hace deficientemente-. En ese caso se le pauta insulina exógena. Pero para saber que su pancreas no lleva a cabo su función de forma normal se hacen pruebas clínicas de laboratorio mediante marcadores. Es decir, no se le dice a una persona que tiene diabetes porque presenta sed continuamente, aunque este sea un síntoma caraterístico. Hacen falta pruebas, no recolección de síntomas que casen o no con algo previamente descrito.

*¿Quieres poner aquí delante de todos en el foro tus analíticas mostrándonos los marcadores biológicos que determinan un mal funcionamiento de la transmisión serotoninérgica que amerite la toma de un inhibidor de la recaptación de la serotonina?*

_Te pido sólo uno._

*No los tienes ni los tendrás...

¿Puedes mostrarnos a los negacionistas de la psiquiatría el informe del TAC craneal que te han hecho para ver la posible disfunción a nivel de la amígdala cerebral o pérdida neuronal en el hipocampo?*

_Nada, no tienes nada..._

*Tu pseudociencia llamada psiquiatría no tiene ninguna herramienta diagnóstica, ergo no puede hablar de entidad clínica.*


----------



## Lumpen (24 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



menudo pringado…

Si necesitas drogas para afrontar tu vida es que eres más patético de lo que pareces.

Y encima drogas de farmacia xddd


----------



## ajenuz (24 Jul 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Excepto respirar, según el DSM V todo es una enfermedad mental susceptible de ser tratada con pastillas.



Y ni respirar ya, en estos tiempos pLándemicos. Si osas a hacerlo significa que te resistes a llevar el bozal de sumiso; por tanto encajarías dentro de los trastornos disociales o antisociales...

Lo del DSM es de traca, autodenominarse como Manual Diagnóstico y Estadístico de los Trastornos Mentales cuando para establecer diagnósis debes acudir a pruebas que la respalden. Es más un catálogo de supuestas enfermedades consensuadas en congresos de loqueros bajo el ordenamiento de la industria farmaceútica a medida que ésta va sintetizando nuevas moléculas.


*La psiquiatría debería ser abolida como especialidad de la medicina por ser acientífica.*

Allen Frances, catedrático de psiquiatría que formó parte del equipo directivo en la publicación del DSM-III y IV:









Allen Frances: “No supimos anticiparnos al poder de las farmacéuticas (…)” - Psyciencia


Sin dudas el DSM-V (Manual Diagnóstico y Estadístico de los Trastornos Mentales, 5ta edición) ha sido uno de los manuales más criticados en la historia de la psiquiatría. Diversos movimientos cient…




www.psyciencia.com





Y éste no es de mi agrado, la verdad; pero, aunque una vez jubilado, al menos sí reconoce el despropósito del manual.


----------



## Ponix (24 Jul 2022)

Ánimo


----------



## ajenuz (24 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo no recomiendo nada subnormal. Digo lo que me ha pasado y como me esta yendo, aun no he terminado el proces y algun dia espero poder dejarlas. Ojo que mucha gente luego no puede y* las toman de por vida Y NO PASA NADA *es como el que toma insulina para el azucar.
> 
> Hala hijo de puta a pastar











Now Antidepressant-Induced Chronic Depression Has a Name: Tardive Dysphoria


New research on why antidepressants may worsen long-term outcomes




www-psychologytoday-com.translate.goog













Tardive dysphoria: antidepressant-induced chronic depression - PubMed


The phenomenon of antidepressantinduced depression, or tardive dysphoria, needs to be experimentally examined in blinded, randomised antidepressant discontinuation studies.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov










Actualización sobre el síndrome de abstinencia y efecto “depresógeno” de los antidepresivos (Javier Romero Cuesta)


Hoy traemos un artículo reciente publicado en el Boletín de Salud y Fármacos por Javier Romero Cuesta , psiquiatra, sobre medicación antide...




postpsiquiatria.blogspot.com









__





Diez artículos recientes sobre antidepresivos (aunque tal vez sea ya demasiado optimista llamar así a estos fármacos)


Hoy traemos una recopilación de estudios publicados en revistas científicas en este (infausto) año de 2020 que ahora termina y que tratan so...




postpsiquiatria.blogspot.com





Dale esos artículos/estudios impresos a tu formidable médico psiquiatra... A ver qué te dice, sólo por curiosidad.


----------



## ajenuz (24 Jul 2022)

La investigación muestra que los ISRS reducen la capacidad del cerebro para producir serotonina


_Durante los últimos 25 años, las personas que sufren de depresión han sido tratadas con medicamentos antidepresivos como Zoloft, Prozac y Paxil , tres de los inhibidores selectivos de la recaptación de serotonina ( ISRS ) más vendidos en el mundo . Pero la gente se pregunta si estos medicamentos son el tratamiento adecuado para la depresión y si incluso podrían estar causando daño.

Los medicamentos están diseñados para abordar un desequilibrio químico en el cerebro y, por lo tanto, aliviar los síntomas de la depresión. En este caso, es la escasez de serotonina lo que los antidepresivos trabajan para corregir.

De hecho, existen tratamientos farmacéuticos que se enfocan en los desequilibrios químicos para casi todas las formas de enfermedades mentales, desde la esquizofrenia hasta el TDAH y una gran cantidad de trastornos de ansiedad. Cada año, solo en los Estados Unidos, se emiten cientos de millones de recetas de medicamentos antipsicóticos , antidepresivos y ansiolíticos, lo que genera miles de millones de dólares en ingresos para las compañías farmacéuticas.


Pero, ¿y si la premisa misma detrás de estos medicamentos es defectuosa? ¿Qué pasa si las enfermedades mentales como la depresión no son realmente causadas por desequilibrios químicos y si millones de personas a las que se les recetan esos medicamentos no obtienen ningún beneficio de ellos? ¿Y si esas drogas pudieran empeorar su enfermedad mental y hacerla más intratable a largo plazo?

El periodista de investigación Robert Whitaker argumentó que las drogas psiquiátricas son una forma en gran medida ineficaz de tratar las enfermedades mentales en su libro de 2010 llamado Anatomía de una epidemia: balas mágicas, drogas psiquiátricas y el asombroso aumento de las enfermedades mentales en Estados Unidos .



Whitaker sostiene que la base de la psiquiatría moderna, el modelo de desequilibrio químico, no está científicamente probado.

“Si profundizas en la ciencia detrás de esto”, dijo Whitaker a Michael Enright , presentador de The Sunday Edition en CBC Radio, “descubrirás que no es cierto, y que esta era una hipótesis que surgió en la década de 1960 , que la depresión se debió a la serotonina baja, y que se investigó y se descubrió que no era cierto a principios de la década de 1980 . Y hubo una investigación posterior para ver si esto era así, y nunca funcionó.



“Y ya en 1998, la Asociación Estadounidense de Psiquiatría en su libro de texto dice que no estamos encontrando que las personas con depresión tengan ninguna anormalidad en su serotonina, pero debido a que es una metáfora tan efectiva para hacer que las personas tomen las drogas y las vendan, se sigue promocionando”.



Como era de esperar, el libro de Whitaker fue controvertido en su lanzamiento, pero ganó el premio 2010 Investigative Reporters and Editors Book Award. Y desde su publicación, un número cada vez mayor de investigadores psiquiátricos influyentes se han acercado públicamente al punto de vista de Whitaker.



De hecho, Ronald Pies, psiquiatra y ex editor de The Psychiatric Times , se refiere a la hipótesis del desequilibrio químico como una "leyenda urbana" que los psiquiatras bien informados nunca aceptaron.



Whitaker dice que cuando salió Anatomía de una epidemia, la controversia no era tanto sobre su desacreditación de la hipótesis del desequilibrio químico. Se debió a su descubrimiento de que las personas que tomaban medicamentos psiquiátricos tenían más probabilidades de presentar síntomas cinco años después de haber sido diagnosticados que aquellos que no los tomaban.



Pero Thomas Insel , el director del Instituto Nacional de Salud Mental de los EE. UU., se ha pronunciado sobre los medicamentos antipsicóticos , que se usan para tratar enfermedades mentales como la esquizofrenia, y llegó a una conclusión que se hace eco de la de Whitaker.

*Según Whitaker, la investigación sugiere que, si bien las personas que sufren de depresión pueden no tener niveles bajos de serotonina para empezar, el uso de ISRS reduce la capacidad del cerebro para producir serotonina por sí mismo, lo que provoca un empeoramiento de los síntomas cuando los pacientes dejan de tomar los medicamentos.*



“Una de las preocupaciones”, dijo Whitaker, “es que si estás tomando estos medicamentos el tiempo suficiente, cuando los dejes, ¿tu cerebro volverá a normalizarse? Y esa es una pregunta abierta ahora.



“Lo que está bastante claro es que el fármaco por sí solo rara vez conduce a una recuperación a largo plazo”._



@Elbrujo Me llamas negacionista de la psiquiatría, jajaja... ¡¡¡Y te he dado, payaso, más literatura científica que el puto psicópata al que vas para que te dé tu ISRS!!!

*ME MOFO DE LOS PSIQUIATRAS*


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Jul 2022)

pero el fluor no actua como calcificador ni en los dientes o huesos ni en la glandula pineal retrasado . amen que la glandula pineal tenga alguna funcion distinta de la regulacion y adapatacion a la luz y estaciones. el fluor actua sustituyendose en los huesos por hidroxilos .cosa que no hace en otros tejidos.

no que yo abogue por usar medicacion pero eso que dices es una magufada doble..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Jul 2022)

fluorosis no es caries gañan . es un exceso de fluor en el esmalte que paradojicamente lo debilita si es demasiado. pero el fluor no calcifica.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Jul 2022)

fluorosis no es caries gañan . es un exceso de fluor en el esmalte que paradojicamente lo debilita si es demasiado. pero el fluor no calcifica.


----------



## ivanito (24 Jul 2022)

Una buena paliza que te ablande todos los huesos del cuerpo, seguido de 500 latigazos y seguro que la depresión ya no va a ser un problema.
Te lo garantizo.


----------



## Cognome (24 Jul 2022)

nx- dijo:


> Hace siglos los tios que iban a la guerra iban hasta arriba de setas.
> 
> En la II Guerra Mundial la Wehrmacht iba hasta arriba de anfetas para aguantar el ritmo de la guerra.
> 
> A ver si os creeis que antes todos eran superhombres que afrontaban cualquier situación a pelito sin necesidad de recurrir a nada.



Justificación cutre de los jóvenes gayers de hoy día, que sienten espanto y terror, al ver que cualquier cosa pone en evidencia la puta mierda que son. Ahora resulta que se iba a la guerra drogado, cuando no tenían ni para tabaco. Cuánto daño os ha hecho la abolición del servicio militar joder, seguid así...


----------



## ajenuz (24 Jul 2022)

Además, de que, dejando en cuarentena esa posible calcificación o petrificación de la pineal, lo que es un hecho incuestionable es que el fluoruro es una neurotoxina, como bien apuntabas tú.






Efectos del flúor sobre el sistema nervioso central | Neurología


IntroducciónEl flúor (F) es un elemento tóxico y reactivo; la




www.elsevier.es





Y otras más que pululan por ahí como si tal cosa: Aspartamo, Glutamato monosódico ----- Excitotoxinas brutales...










Excitotoxins: MSG and Aspartame | Dr. Lauren Deville, Naturopathic Doctor - Tucson, AZ


Excitotoxicity occurs when a stimulant triggers neurons to fire excessively. The signal comes from the NMDA receptor, which can be triggered by several Dr. Lauren Deville is a Naturopathic Doctor in Tucson, AZ (Nature Cure Family Health)




www.drlaurendeville.com





En fin, aquí se nos tilda de negacionistas, magufos y cuñados por no creer en lo que los expertos nos quieren hacer creer e investigar por nuestra cuenta...


----------



## ajenuz (24 Jul 2022)

Ya, ya... pero la gente se queda con las noticias que dicen que la cantidad que hay en los dentríficos no es tóxica y tal... Tú sabes, los verificadores de noticias.


Pues anda que no he puesto yo documentación científica echando por tierra el tema de los antidepresivos y la teoría del desequilibrio bioquímico -tema del hilo-. Y nada, me dicen cuñado y que me suicide -precisamente de lo que intento alertar, del suicidio-.


----------



## Larsil (24 Jul 2022)

Si le diera por meterte alguna droga que te sentara mal y luego no te la quisiera quitar cómo me pasa a mí luego no irías contando bondades de esa pseudociencia.


----------



## nx- (24 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Justificación cutre de los jóvenes gayers de hoy día, que sienten espanto y terror, al ver que cualquier cosa pone en evidencia la puta mierda que son. Ahora resulta que se iba a la guerra drogado, cuando no tenían ni para tabaco. Cuánto daño os ha hecho la abolición del servicio militar joder, seguid así...



Informate sobre el Pervitin.


----------



## Cognome (24 Jul 2022)

nx- dijo:


> Informate sobre el Pervitin.



Me importa tres cojones lo que escriban los historiadores de hoy día, vendidos completamente al nwo, sea para desprestigiar caudillos, grandes genios, o lo que sea que ponga en evidencia la mediocridad que vivimos. Sólo hay que abrir un libro de historia de la ESO.

Los historiadores de hoy día son lo más hijo de puta y manipulador que hay, con tal de qué los hechos se adapten a sus ideas, y sobre Hitler, Franco, sobre esos es sobre los que vierten más mentiras.

Lee los artículos de la historia de españa, contada por el subnormal del Perez Reverte, mentiras, antipatías a unos, simpatías a otros, es demencial.

No te preocupes, los de la guillotina del 1789, no estaban drogados, qué va.


----------



## Kicki (24 Jul 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> Si le diera por meterte alguna droga que te sentara mal y luego no te la quisiera quitar cómo me pasa a mí luego no irías contando bondades de esa pseudociencia.



Supongo que te tendrán atado a antipsicóticos. Si yo tuviera que tomar eso a largo plazo digo totalmente en serio que me suicidaba.


----------



## Rescatador (24 Jul 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Las lecciones mas importantes de mi vida las aprendi observando a la gente a mi alrrededor, a mi entorno…. Y no fallaba, la gente con la vida mas dura era los que mas rapido y mejor medraban…. Porque esa dureza te hace despertar, ACTUAR.
> Y los que tenian la vida mas regalada y facil, son los que peor han acabado (conozco a uno con mas de cuarenta que todavia vive en casa de sus padres… bueno es que nunca salió de alli… y esta hecho mierda claro)
> 
> 
> ...



Por ACTUAR querrás decir aguantar con lo que hay. La gente con la vida más dura, dice, es decir la que mejor ha aguantado. Tenéis el sacrificio y las palabras sinónimas muy instaladas en el cerebro reptiliano, el más profundo, el que os impide PENSAR, solamente ACTUAR.

Te recuerdo que en las sociedades modernas los comportamientos válidamente aceptados están muy definidos, por ejemplo kakunarse SÍ o SÍ. Hay más libertades de cintura para abajo que de cintura para arriba.

Por ejemplo, esa gente mayor, no tuvo la cantidad de leyes e impuestos que hay hoy. Con lo que tenían más porcentaje de nómina para empezar el mes que los jóvenes trabajadores de hoy, que le retienen más porcentaje de la nónima, que ellos generan con su trabajo, antes de recibirla.

Y si te refieres a TRABAJAR, te recuerdo que como muestra los gráficos de @Absolutexe, ya en el 4T de 2019 solamente eran un 42,5% de los españoles tenían nómina, sumando privados, públicos y semis. Así que imagínate.

Se felicitan en los telediarios que hemos alcanzado por primera vez en la historia los 20 millones de trabajadores, cifra récord. Pero no dicen acto seguido, ni nadie cae en la cuenta, que somos 48 millones de españoles. Hay 28 millones de remos abandonados, y no todos son de jubilados, inválidos, estudiantes o bebés. La mayoría de la gente PASA DE TRABAJAR mientras pueda y ve el trabajo como algo a evitar.

Y la mayoría de gente no es imbécil, será egoísta o interesada pero no imbécil.


----------



## Javito Putero (24 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Justificación cutre de los jóvenes gayers de hoy día, que sienten espanto y terror, al ver que cualquier cosa pone en evidencia la puta mierda que son. Ahora resulta que se iba a la guerra drogado, cuando no tenían ni para tabaco. Cuánto daño os ha hecho la abolición del servicio militar joder, seguid así...



pues claro que se ha ido a la guerra toda la vida drogado, paleto, más que paleto.


----------



## Hipérbole (24 Jul 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> *Por ACTUAR querrás decir aguantar con lo que hay. La gente con la vida más dura, dice, es decir la que mejor ha aguantado. Tenéis el sacrificio y las palabras sinónimas muy instaladas en el cerebro reptiliano, el más profundo, el que os impide PENSAR, solamente ACTUAR.
> 
> Te recuerdo que en las sociedades modernas los comportamientos válidamente aceptados están muy definidos, por ejemplo kakunarse SÍ o SÍ. Hay más libertades de cintura para abajo que de cintura para arriba.
> 
> ...



Me parece clave lo que cuentas. Todo es muy frio, lo hacen parecer que no con palabras bonitas, pero hay mucha frialdad y lo que cuentan no se parece casi nada a la realidad. Y estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que te he resaltado en negro, el que no lo ve, está ciego.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (25 Jul 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Por ACTUAR querrás decir aguantar con lo que hay. La gente con la vida más dura, dice, es decir la que mejor ha aguantado. Tenéis el sacrificio y las palabras sinónimas muy instaladas en el cerebro reptiliano, el más profundo, el que os impide PENSAR, solamente ACTUAR.
> 
> Te recuerdo que en las sociedades modernas los comportamientos válidamente aceptados están muy definidos, por ejemplo kakunarse SÍ o SÍ. Hay más libertades de cintura para abajo que de cintura para arriba.
> 
> ...



Como dije en ellos post anteriores…si no hay oportunidades (o son precarias) donde vives? PUES LARGATE DONDE LAS HAYA! ….. Que parte de la frase no entendiste?

.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (25 Jul 2022)

Ni sé cuántas veces lo habré compartido:

​

... pero es de obligada visita, para que la gente no se tumbe tan a la ligera en los divanes de los chamanes del coco.

Principalmente después de la experiencia reciente que estamos teniendo con los mercenarios de las batas blancas, la pandemia, las vacunas... ¿Nadie desconfía? ¿A lo que diga el _experto_ se le dice _amén_ y ya?


----------



## Sonico (25 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Pues claro. Te lo hemos dicho mil veces 
Todo es química.
Somos química por mucho misticismo, energías, karma, Dioses y alma que te digan unos y otros, somos pura química y cuando falla, hay que acudir a un buen profesional.
Suerte.


----------



## Sonico (25 Jul 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Ni sé cuántas veces lo habré compartido:
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Los psicólogos/charlatanes hay que cogerlos con unas pinzas.
Los psiquiátras con mucho cuidado.
Mi hermana tras tener a mi sobrino se le descontrolaron las hormonas, se le fué la pinza. La llevamos a un buen psiquiatra y mejoró muchísimo. Lo que pasa es que las pastillas la engordaron muchísimo y agravó otros problemas pero un buen progesional y a tiempo, salva vidas.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (25 Jul 2022)

Joder tio, yo con 75 al dia voy servido. Dicen que el maximo de venlafaxina son 225 al dia.
El bonus de 75 es cosecha propia o es tu loquero?


----------



## ajenuz (25 Jul 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Ni sé cuántas veces lo habré compartido:
> 
> ​
> 
> ...




Ese ya lo vi, también está guapo este:


----------



## ajenuz (25 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> esa mierda altera la quimica cerebral y luego es peor, a mi me jodio la salud



Sí, pero tú no paras de emitir diagnósticos de supuestas enfermedades mentales a lo largo y ancho del foro; y de proclamar que tal o cual personaje requeriría la toma de un neuroléptico.

¡¡¡Sé congruente, cojones!!!


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Sí, pero tú no paras de emitir diagnósticos de supuestas enfermedades mentales a lo largo y ancho del foro; y de proclamar que tal o cual personaje requeriría la toma de un neuroléptico.
> 
> ¡¡¡Sé congruente, cojones!!!




Soy congruente: esos colgados que les veo sintomas merecen tomar lo que digo, lo cual no quita que esos medicamentos estropeen a un sano. Lo que critico es la rapidez para recetarlos y a gente sana por psiquiatras que estan mal de la cabeza como son la mayoria.


----------



## ajenuz (25 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Soy congruente: esos colgados que les veo sintomas merecen tomar lo que digo, lo cual no quita que esos medicamentos estropeen a un sano. Lo que critico es la rapidez para recetarlos y a gente sana por psiquiatras que estan mal de la cabeza como son la mayoria.



A gente le *ves síntomas* y merecen *psicofármacos*. No, no eres congruente, lo siento.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> A gente le *ves síntomas* y merecen *psicofármacos*. No, no eres congruente, lo siento.



ok tu ganas


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> pues claro que se ha ido a la guerra toda la vida drogado, paleto, más que paleto.



A la guerra se va entrenado, para que repitas automaticamente todo lo que aprendistes en la instruccion, beberse media botella de coñac y comerse medio kilo de chorizo leones curado, antes de asaltar una trinchera enemiga, no es buena idea.  

PD- Unicamente se utilizan las anfetaminas en los ejercitos, cuando los soldados estan agotados, hay conatos de insubordinacion y se avecina una importante batalla, se tiran tres dias sin dormir y completamente alerta, luego viene el bajon y la retirada de la unidad del frente.


----------



## XRL (26 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Justificación cutre de los jóvenes gayers de hoy día, que sienten espanto y terror, al ver que cualquier cosa pone en evidencia la puta mierda que son. Ahora resulta que se iba a la guerra drogado, cuando no tenían ni para tabaco. Cuánto daño os ha hecho la abolición del servicio militar joder, seguid así...



en los documentales de la 2ª guerra mundial lo dicen,que los alemanes o rusos no recuerdo ya o igual ambos iban de pastillas 


Rescatador dijo:


> Por ACTUAR querrás decir aguantar con lo que hay. La gente con la vida más dura, dice, es decir la que mejor ha aguantado. Tenéis el sacrificio y las palabras sinónimas muy instaladas en el cerebro reptiliano, el más profundo, el que os impide PENSAR, solamente ACTUAR.
> 
> Te recuerdo que en las sociedades modernas los comportamientos válidamente aceptados están muy definidos, por ejemplo kakunarse SÍ o SÍ. Hay más libertades de cintura para abajo que de cintura para arriba.
> 
> ...



para la basura de recompensa no compensa remar,a vivir con lo justo

ya el que quiera matarse a ganar dinero es cosa suya

como si con 1000€ cambiara mucho la vida


----------



## Larsil (26 Jul 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> Supongo que te tendrán atado a antipsicóticos. Si yo tuviera que tomar eso a largo plazo digo totalmente en serio que me suicidaba.



Hay que ser fuerte. Pero es difícil y muy jodido.


----------



## Larsil (26 Jul 2022)

Si te entiendes con él bien sino fatal.

¿Quién es alguien para decirme, si te puedes drogarte de esto, y no te puedes drogar de lo otro, y coaccionarme a hacerlo lo que le de la gana a él y no a mí?

Los psiquiatras deberíen de ser aconsejadores y facilitadores de droga, nada más.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (26 Jul 2022)

Para problemas mentales un poco serios, el psiquiatra. Los psicolocos para gente con pasta que se come la cabeza con problemas del primer mundo.




Cipotex dijo:


> Si tuvierais un familiar con un problema mental grave, estarías aullando para que le viera el psiquiatra ipso facto y le recetara lo que fuera para controlarlo……..




Pues si, por desgracia lo sé muy bien. La psiquiatría no es una ciencia perfecta y tanto la pública como sobretodo la privada dejan bastante que desear...pero en la mayor parte de los casos, consiguen almenos hacer un "apaño" para que personas a las que se les ha ido totalmente la pinza consigan ser "funcionales".


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (26 Jul 2022)

Cuidado con estas cosas que no son chuches


----------



## Kadessa (26 Jul 2022)

Si tu cerebro no está segregando la química que te corresponde es porque tus hormonas están hechas un cuadro, y la señalizacion interna de tu cuerpo no funciona como debe. Pero no quiere decir que esté roto, para la mayoría es corregible.
Hay todo un mundo ahí, pero el sistema se ha esforzado en despojarnos de toda conexión con lo que el ser humano es y será, y eso a algunos les afecta más que a otros, algunos están más desconectados que otros... Pero la mayoría ni siquiera sabe, ya ni percibe, que aquello para lo que su cuerpo está diseñado, la sociedad le insta a hacerlo justo al revés.


----------



## Larsil (26 Jul 2022)

*Informe acerca de lo que me hace él Clopixol. Esto es real, fidedigno.*

EL ZYPREXA ME HACE GENERAR KA Y J HAAL, podría ser heal Y H. El Clopixol una l uaal, k olae. El Xeplion era todo yaa en u y en e creo. 

Él Clopixol me provoca psicosis. me hace hhe en la asbte creo. Lsei genera tr con él creo. Él Clopixol, me tiene los músculos agarrotados, así no puedo pensar bien. Estoy en laaaa lsaaaa aaaaa laaaa lsaaaa aaaa laa, así. Y eee eee eee eee también. Pero el lsaa etc, en aaa, es por él Clopixol. El Clopixol te hace lsoi en lsaiei, y ljko en la llsptreo. El Clopixol te hace lsoi en la lsaiei y lsaei en la lllllll entonces tú lsjki hace lsi y no lsaie. Los nucleotidos se te van a la gggg. La l y la jki hacen ljksisaei en 878.000 millones que hacen ljsai y sae por 878.000 millones de lsji y lsje, porque él Clopixol le hace lo y lao en la lsiejsa. la ljksi hace lsjksa en el Xeplion, en él Zyprexa hace fihe, normal que para mí sea un nootrópico y en él Clopixol, hace lsolselsolselsolselsolselsolselsolse. En ese momentu yera así. La lláae hace se, y por culpa de él Clopixol, es, ese, el, ella, esl, eso, elo, sleo ab pebbrte crei. Me hace una lgga en la lsioe él Clopixol. El Clopixol te hace lsieuuua. El Clopixol le hace una ljk en una lsaielje, son 768.000 lsaielje y 28.000 ljk. Él Clopixol hace lso en isue. Creo que, con el Clopixol, va a acabar eljko, o haciendo, que haga dañi en vez de no hacerlo. Él Clopixol me está jodiendo las terminaciones nerviosas, cómo lo hacía el Abilify pero con una lsaie en vez de una lio en la lll. Debería de ser llllll por llllll pero es lblb por cada pepepea que hace una eslie. Y eso genera lseieoe que hace lsjki a las células, y lsjkie a los dentritas, y lsjkiai a las lsieae. A la ele l le hace brle id pprte. Él Clopixol hace lsjaieoi en la pe y po, y en la alsa y alsi. En al ele y en la elo ahora mismo. En normal que te duela el cuerpo, si te pasa eso. El Clopixol te hace lsjk en al lsia. Lsjkiae en la lsaie. Lsji en la lsoi. La l y la i hacen lsie en ljsti. La lai hace ljk en lllbl nnnbl. 

Con él Clopixol la l la s y la l y la l y la l y la l y la l y la l y la l y la l y la l y la l y la l y la l y la l te hacen ljkilsl, eso es dejarme el lbrlbrlbrlbrlbrlbrlbrlbrlbrlbrl, estar con hormigueos desagradables en todo el cuerpo y quedarme inconsciente y mientras estar pensando que igual me voy a morir. 

Él Clopixol te hace lmnp en la p y no en la t, y le en la p y no en la t. Aaaas en le pe te me ne ce be qe ue.

Brlebrle, pbrle, eso me hace también en la e. 

*La l y la i tiene que hacer una e, sino serías malo.
La l y la o deben de hacer una lsi, sino serías malo.
La l y la l deben de hacer una a sino serías malo.*







Estuve así un día que me dio un síncope. Para comparar,


----------



## Kicki (26 Jul 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> Hay que ser fuerte. Pero es difícil y muy jodido.



A ver, todo depende. La verdad es que no todo el mundo reacciona igual a los distintos fármacos.

Los psiquiatras son los profesionales con más autoridad en la práctica. De toda la vida a los locos, y aquí entran muchos tipos no tan locos se le atan y no sólo de manos sino de voluntad. Yo tengo muy mala opinión de ellos, nunca he salido de uno mejor de lo que estaba. Normalmente por exceso de drogas.


----------



## Larsil (26 Jul 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> A ver, todo depende. La verdad es que no todo el mundo reacciona igual a los distintos fármacos.
> 
> Los psiquiatras son los profesionales con más autoridad en la práctica. De toda la vida a los locos, y aquí entran muchos tipos no tan locos se le atan y no sólo de manos sino de voluntad. Yo tengo muy mala opinión de ellos, nunca he salido de uno mejor de lo que estaba. Normalmente por exceso de drogas.



A mí me dan una que me sienta mal y les da igual me la siguen dando aunque estë mal. Que para ellos es bien es todo muy estúpidúo. Una enfermera cambió de personalodad y todo cuándu cambie de droga y eso nos venía mal, otros dicen que se tiró al psoqiiatra y eso le cambió la ñersonalidad a ella, parece ser que una cosa mo pudo ser sin la otra. Pero también parece ser que decidió ella. Putes. Son todas unas putes. Pasaron de putis las dos, a putes con él consecuente cambio de medicamento.


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



Je.

Escitalopram 10 mg diarios + actividad fisica intensa diaria = OK (mas o menos)
Ambas por separado = fail

Ojito con el alcohol (se multiplican sus efectos con el escitalopram)


----------



## aron01 (27 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tras años con un trastorno de ansiedad generalizada y varios años durmiendo mal por problemas laborales, probe adelgazando, me apunte a kick boxing, libros de autoayuda, CAROS PSICOLOGOS.
> 
> Aunque algo hacian NADA FUNCIONABA DEL TODO Y YO CADA VEZ PEOR.
> 
> ...



¿Probaste a irte de putas o a encontrar a alguien?. Cualquier loquero/matasanos debería ser la última opción, incluso antes de ello te recomendaría alguna religión pero como búsqueda interna no como negocio de masas.


----------



## Vellón (28 Jul 2022)

video entrevista - Joanna Moncrieff: "No hay pruebas del mecanismo de acción de los antidepresivos, pero los médicos no quieren entenderlo"


Joanna Moncrieff es la autora principal de la reciente revisión de estudios que pone en entredicho el principio de acción de los antidepresivos más recetados




quo.eldiario.es





*video entrevista 
Joanna Moncrieff: «No hay pruebas del mecanismo de acción de los antidepresivos, pero los médicos no quieren entenderlo» *
Por Darío Pescador | 28 julio 2022 | SALUD | 0

*Joanna Moncrieff es la autora principal de la reciente revisión de estudios que pone en entredicho el principio de acción de los antidepresivos más recetados*

Joanna Moncrieff es catedrática de Psiquiatría Crítica y Social en el University College de Londres y una de las principales figuras de la Red de Psiquiatría Crítica. Es una destacada crítica del modelo «psicofarmacológico» moderno de los trastornos mentales y del tratamiento farmacológico, así como del papel de la industria farmacéutica. Ha escrito artículos, libros y blogs sobre el uso y la sobreutilización de los tratamientos farmacológicos para los problemas de salud mental.

En esta entrevista con Darío Pescador, director de Quo, la doctora Moncrieff comenta los resultados de la reciente revisión de estudios que ha publicado con su equipo de investigación, la cual podido comprobar que no hay evidencia significativa de que la depresión se deba a un desequilibrio químico de la serotonina en el cerebro, poniendo en entredicho los antidepresivos más recetados, los llamado ISRS (inhibidores selectivos de la recaptación de la serotonina).

*Darío Pescador: Todo el mundo está hablando de su revisión. Para preparar el terreno, ¿podría resumir brevemente en qué consiste la hipótesis de la serotonina en la depresión, que tiene bastantes décadas, y cómo llegó a ser tan influyente?
Joanna Moncrieff*: Sí. La hipótesis de la serotonina se propuso por primera vez en los años 60, y es la idea de que la depresión se debe a una deficiencia de serotonina en el cerebro. La hipótesis la popularizó en la década de 1990 la industria farmacéutica cuando se introdujo una línea de antidepresivos, los ISRS, que se cree que aumentan los niveles de serotonina, y por lo tanto se pensaba que funcionaban mediante la rectificación de un desequilibrio en la serotonina subyacente, como propone la teoría de la depresión de la serotonina.

A partir de los años 90, hubo una enorme campaña de marketing en la que se comercializaban los ISRS con la idea de que lo que hacían era rectificar una deficiencia subyacente de serotonina. Había muchos anuncios directos al consumidor en Estados Unidos que transmitían ese mensaje, y sitios web de la industria farmacéutica que también transmitían ese mismo mensaje y que estaban disponibles para todo el mundo en diferentes países. Así que la gente llegó a creer que la depresión era causada por la baja serotonina y que esto podría ser corregido, que este problema, que esta anormalidad cerebral podría ser corregida por un antidepresivo. También hubo una gran campaña de marketing dirigida a los médicos. Así que los médicos también recibieron el mismo mensaje, y al mismo tiempo se les animaba directamente a recetar estos antidepresivos.

*DP: Esto es lo que la mayoría de la gente conoce como un desequilibrio químico en el cerebro.
JM*: Sí. Y en los años 90 se hablaba de un desequilibrio químico en gran parte del marketing.

*DP: Pero parece que ya había dudas sobre la validez de estas hipótesis desde que empezaron. Se habían realizado estudios previos y revisiones anteriores comprobando la validez de esta hipótesis y la eficacia de los ISRS. ¿Qué hace que su análisis sea diferente y relevante en este caso?
JM*: Mucha gente ha estado sugiriendo, al menos desde 2005, probablemente un poco antes de eso, que en realidad la investigación sobre la serotonina no era consistente y no apoyaba convincentemente la hipótesis de la serotonina. Así que durante mucho tiempo, esta sugerencia ha estado ahí. Cuando un par de investigadores estadounidenses lo sugirieron en 2005, algunos psiquiatras respondieron diciendo, «oh, de todos modos no lo creemos realmente. No creemos que haya un simple desequilibrio químico». Sin embargo, el mensaje siguió promoviéndose entre el público en general. Hemos tenido un par de médicos en el prime time británico, en la BBC y en la ITV, diciendo al público que la depresión se debe a un desequilibrio químico, uno en los últimos meses, y el otro en las últimas dos semanas. Así que el mensaje seguía siendo difundido al público.

La razón por la que quería hacer este estudio era que no había ningún documento antes del nuestro que reuniera realmente toda la investigación disponible. La gente era consciente de que tal vez los estudios no eran coherentes, pero nadie había reunido realmente todas las diferentes líneas de investigación sobre la serotonina y había analizado realmente si los estudios eran positivos, negativos o incoherentes, o lo que decían. Eso es lo nuevo de nuestro estudio. Hemos reunido todos los diferentes resúmenes y metanálisis de todas las áreas principales de la investigación sobre la serotonina para poder pronunciarnos sobre el estado actual de las pruebas de los vínculos entre la serotonina y la depresión.

*DP: La mayoría de la gente no está familiarizada con la terminología revisión «paraguas». Es básicamente un metanálisis de otros metanálisis. ¿Es así?
JM*: Sí, tienes razón, es un metanálisis de metanálisis. Pero en realidad hicimos seis revisiones paraguas, porque en realidad examinamos seis áreas principales, seis de las principales áreas de investigación de la serotonina, e hicimos una revisión sistemática de todos los metanálisis en esas diferentes áreas.

*DP: ¿Cuál es el número total de casos de todos los ensayos que tuvieron en cuenta para su meta análisis?*
JM: Incluimos 17 estudios en total, y los estudios genéticos eran muy grandes, ya que utilizaban bancos de datos genéticos. Hemos analizado los estudios del gen transportador de serotonina, que se ha sugerido que está asociado a la depresión. En esos estudios participaron decenas de miles de personas. El más grande superaba los 100.000. En los estudios no genéticos participaron alrededor de 7.000 personas.

*DP: No es un número pequeño de casos. Como ha dicho, han comprobado algunas investigaciones especialmente útiles para refutar esta hipótesis. Uno de ellos fueron los estudios genéticos y el otro los estudios de agotamiento de triptófano. ¿Puede entrar un poco más en detalle sobre cuáles fueron estos casos?
JM*: Los estudios de agotamiento de triptófano son experimentos que se han llevado a cabo durante los últimos 30 años, en los que se da a la gente una bebida especial de aminoácidos, que está destinada a reducir los niveles de serotonina. Y esta bebida se da a voluntarios que no están deprimidos, y luego se mide su estado de ánimo, unas horas después, cuando se supone que la serotonina está en sus niveles más bajos. Así que la idea era que este método, llamado agotamiento del triptófano, para bajar la serotonina, induciría la depresión en personas que no la tenían. Pero los estudios con voluntarios muestra que no hay ningún efecto en el estado de ánimo. El último metanálisis se realizó en 2007, y hubo un pequeño efecto en una muestra muy pequeña de personas que tenían antecedentes familiares de depresión. Pero en general, no hubo ningún efecto en los voluntarios.

Luego miramos los últimos diez ensayos que se habían publicado sobre esto en diciembre de 2020 y ninguno de ellos mostró efecto alguno en los voluntarios. Así que hay un montón de datos que muestran que la disminución de la serotonina a través de este método de agotamiento de triptófano no causa la depresión.

1/2


----------



## Vellón (28 Jul 2022)

2/2

*DP: ¿Existen ejemplos en sentido contrario de personas con altos niveles de serotonina y que sin embargo están deprimidas?*
JM: Miramos los estudios que se han hecho sobre el transportador de serotonina. Es la proteína que elimina la serotonina de las sinapsis nerviosas donde está activa. Y ambas áreas de investigación mostraron resultados muy inconsistentes y débiles. Examinaron diferentes áreas del cerebro utilizando técnicas de imagen, y en algunas zonas del cerebro, encontraron niveles más bajos de receptores de serotonina, por ejemplo, y niveles más bajos del transportador de serotonina, aunque en algunos no lo hicieron. Pero unos niveles más bajos del transportador de serotonina implicarían en realidad unos niveles más altos de serotonina activa, porque el transportador de serotonina retira la serotonina del lugar donde tiene su acción. Y los receptores que se han estudiado también han sido receptores de alteración, receptores inhibidores. Por lo tanto, unos niveles más bajos de receptores inhibidores implicarían también una sobreactividad de la serotonina. Sin embargo, como he dicho, los resultados fueron bastante inconsistentes. Además, la mayoría de la gente en esos estudios o mucha gente en esos estudios estaba usando o había usado antidepresivos. Así que creo que es bastante probable que esos resultados puedan ser una indicación de los efectos de arrastre de los antidepresivos.

Sólo mencionar que los estudios genéticos fueron probablemente la evidencia más convincente que miramos porque involucró a decenas de miles de personas. Y lo que fue realmente interesante es que algunos de los primeros metanálisis sugirieron que podría haber una relación entre la depresión y el gen transportador de serotonina. Pero luego, a medida que pasaba el tiempo y se hacían más metanálisis, resultó que en realidad ese efecto no existía. Así que la gente sugirió que tal vez no era una asociación directa, sino que tal vez había una interacción entre los eventos adversos de la vida y el gen transportador de serotonina y la depresión. Algunos de los primeros análisis sugirieron que tal vez había una interacción, pero los últimos no mostraron evidencia, y estos últimos estudios fueron los más grandes y los mejores.

Así que la investigación genética fue realmente un muy buen ejemplo de cómo cuando se obtienen estudios más grandes y de mejor calidad, en realidad estos pequeños efectos que a veces aparecen en estudios más pequeños fueron anulados o se encontró que sólo eran un artefacto de la forma en que se muestran los datos, o resultado de la publicación selectiva.

El otro aspecto realmente interesante de los estudios genéticos es que, aunque no mostraron ninguna interacción entre los acontecimientos vitales adversos y el gen, el gen transportador de serotonina y la depresión, lo que sí mostraron fue un efecto muy fuerte de los acontecimientos vitales adversos. Los acontecimientos vitales adversos tuvieron un efecto predictivo muy fuerte sobre la probabilidad posterior de tener depresión.

*DP: Pero sin relación con la serotonina.
JM*: Sin relación con el gen transportador de la serotonina, sí.

*DP: También ha habido controversia sobre la eficacia de los antidepresivos, y los ISRS en particular, durante mucho tiempo. El hecho es que algunas personas dicen tener una mejora en sus síntomas de depresión. ¿Diría usted que pueden funcionar de una manera diferente que desconocemos o que, como han encontrado otros estudios, los resultados pueden atribuirse al efecto placebo?
JM*: La investigación en la que se basa el uso de los antidepresivos consiste en ensayos controlados con placebo que comparan los antidepresivos con una píldora inactiva de azúcar o carbonato llamada placebo. Y lo que encuentran es que hay si los pones todos juntos y añades los que no han sido publicados, hay una diferencia muy pequeña que muestra que los antidepresivos son sólo un poco mejores que una píldora de placebo. Pero la diferencia es muy pequeña. Son unos dos puntos en una escala de valoración de 52 puntos. Y hay gente que ha sugerido, incluyéndome a mí, pero también otras personas, que tal vez esta diferencia no es realmente lo suficientemente grande como para ser clínicamente relevante o importante o incluso para ser perceptible. De hecho, hay algunas investigaciones que sugieren que ese nivel de diferencia ni siquiera sería realmente perceptible para los observadores que hacen una especie de estimación de cómo está alguien.

Lo que creo que es importante en nuestra investigación es que muestra que no se puede explicar esta diferencia entre los antidepresivos y el placebo sobre la base de que tienen un efecto en los mecanismos biológicos subyacentes que producen la depresión o los síntomas depresivos. Mucha gente, muchos psiquiatras parecen asumir que ese debe ser el caso, que esa es la única manera en que los antidepresivos podrían mostrar una diferencia con respecto al placebo. Que esa es la única manera en que los antidepresivos podrían funcionar. Pero eso no es cierto.

Hay otras formas en las que podrían tener efectos. Una forma es que probablemente tengan un efecto placebo amplificado. Las personas que participan en estos ensayos aleatorios suelen saber si están tomando el fármaco activo o el placebo. Y sabemos que la expectativa de la gente, la percepción de lo que está tomando, puede influir en el resultado, porque la gente tiene esperanzas en los efectos de tomar una sustancia activa. Así que la diferencia podría explicarse por un efecto placebo amplificado.

También puede explicarse por el hecho de que los antidepresivos son medicamentos activos. No tenemos pruebas de que rectifiquen un desequilibrio químico subyacente. Pero sí sabemos que cambian la química del cerebro de alguna manera, y tienen efectos mentales y de comportamiento como consecuencia de la modificación de la química cerebral normal. Uno de los efectos mentales que parecen tener y que a menudo se reporta es un efecto de adormecimiento emocional. La gente dice que sus emociones son menos intensas, tanto sus emociones negativas como las emociones positivas, como la felicidad y la alegría. Así que esa es la otra forma en que los antidepresivos pueden estar produciendo esta ligera diferencia con respecto al placebo que vemos cuando hacemos ensayos controlados con placebo.

Pero la cuestión más importante es que tanto si los antidepresivos están funcionando a través del efecto placebo amplificado o a través del adormecimiento emocional, y lo están haciendo porque cambian el estado normal del cerebro, ese es un estado de cosas muy diferente que si están funcionando porque corrigen alguna anormalidad subyacente. Y sugeriría que la gente podría tomar decisiones muy diferentes si se les dijera que eso es lo que hacen los antidepresivos, en lugar de darles el mensaje de que funcionan corrigiendo alguna anormalidad subyacente.

Si tienes una anomalía cerebral y te dicen que este medicamento puede corregirla, obviamente tiene sentido tomarlo. Sería una tontería no aceptarlo. Si eres diabético y necesitas insulina, te inyectas insulina. Pero si te presentan un fármaco y te dicen que en realidad esto cambia la química normal de tu cerebro y no sabemos muy bien qué hace, pero podría adormecerte un poco, esa es una situación diferente.

*DP: Por hacer una analogía, sería como ir al médico porque te has roto el brazo y que el médico te diera un analgésico pero no te lo escayolara. Así que, básicamente, sería un ejemplo de un medicamento que sólo afecta, aunque sea ligeramente, a los síntomas de la enfermedad, pero no a su causa.
JM*: Sí, pero es un poco peor que eso, porque al menos el analgésico actuaría sobre el dolor, trabajando sobre los mecanismos del dolor, los mecanismos biológicos que producen el dolor. Mientras que los antidepresivos, por lo que sabemos, no podemos decir que estén actuando sobre los mecanismos biológicos que producen los síntomas de la depresión. Así que creo que es incluso peor que la situación de los analgésicos, aunque obviamente no sólo quieres analgésicos si te has roto el brazo.

*DP: Estos medicamentos, los antidepresivos y los ISRS, que son los más populares, están impulsando enormes ingresos para las empresas farmacéuticas. Y parece que hay bastantes estudios en los que hay claros conflictos de intereses porque han sido financiados por estas empresas. ¿Cómo procedió cuando encontró con esos estudios para su revisión?*
JM: Sabes, creo que la mayoría de los metanálisis que miramos no fueron financiados. No creo que ninguno de ellos lo fuera. La industria farmacéutica ha financiado casi todos los ensayos de antidepresivos, probablemente alrededor del 90. Y ciertamente han financiado algunos de los estudios de la serotonina, algunos de los estudios individuales, y eso bien puede haber tenido un impacto. Todos estos problemas de información y publicación selectivas son probablemente mucho más graves entre la investigación producida por las empresas farmacéuticas. Pero los metanálisis en sí no fueron realizados por la industria farmacéutica.

Es muy interesante cómo esto vino de la industria farmacéutica, pero es una especie de generalización. La industria farmacéutica ya ni siquiera está tan interesada en los antidepresivos, y sin embargo, se sigue diciendo que es un desequilibrio químico y se ha convertido en una idea cultural, ¿verdad? Una creencia cultural de que la depresión es un desequilibrio químico. Todo tiene su origen en ese marketing de los años 90, pero que acaba desarrollando una vida propia. Y muchas de las investigaciones no fueron realizadas por las empresas farmacéuticas, aunque es posible que hayan sido realizadas por personas que tenían conexiones con ellas, que tenían vínculos con ellas. Pero la cuestión es que todo este marketing e interés farmacéutico estimuló el interés en el resto de la comunidad investigadora, que entonces empezó a hacer muchas investigaciones para tratar de buscar anomalías en la serotonina.

*DP: ¿Diría usted que ha habido algunos cambios sociales y económicos en las últimas décadas que han impulsado la demanda de antidepresivos, tanto por parte de los pacientes como de los médicos? Por ejemplo, el hecho de que la gente suele exigir un fármaco para tratar sus dolencias en lugar de otras intervenciones que no son farmacéuticas, como la psicoterapia, quieren tomar una pastilla y curarse. ¿Cree que parte del marketing tuvo éxito en inculcar esa idea en la gente y eso es lo que la gente demanda ahora mismo?
JM*: Sí, definitivamente. Creo que, como he dicho, este marketing tuvo éxito, logró producir un cambio cultural que cambió la forma en que la gente piensa sobre sus emociones e hizo que la gente pensara que, ya sabes, las emociones no deseadas y las emociones desagradables son algo que necesita ser tratado, que necesita ser drogado, eliminado. Si esto era nuevo es una pregunta interesante, porque a mediados del siglo XX, la gente tomaba muchos barbitúricos y luego muchas benzodiazepinas. Así que ya había mucho uso de drogas para problemas de salud mental. Antes se llamaba neurosis y ansiedad en lugar de depresión. Pero probablemente abarcaba muchos de los mismos tipos de problemas para los que hoy se recetan antidepresivos. La pequeña diferencia, diría yo, es que entonces no se entendía que se debía a un desequilibrio químico y la gente era, creo, más consciente de que lo que tomaba era algo que iba a sedarles y someterles, que iba a adormecer los sentimientos en lugar de resolver nada. La gente seguía tomando las drogas en cantidades bastante grandes. Pero creo que probablemente tenían una mejor comprensión entonces de lo que realmente estaban haciendo que la gente de hoy en día debido a esta propagación de la idea del desequilibrio químico.

*DP: ¿Cuál es el horizonte previsible para que esta situación cambie? Obviamente, una vez que la ciencia se ha puesto de acuerdo sobre un resultado concreto, tarda algún tiempo en calar en la sociedad e incluso en la comunidad médica. ¿Cuánto cree que tardarán los médicos en decidir que esto no merece su esfuerzo y el dinero de los pacientes?
JM*: Creo que muchos médicos no quieren cambiar. Lo que dicen es, “oh, bueno, no es una simple deficiencia de serotonina, pero la serotonina está probablemente involucrada y será algún otro tipo de problema biológico”. Que podría ser, pero podría no ser. No hay pruebas de ello. La única hipótesis clara sobre una anomalía subyacente que los fármacos podrían estar corrigiendo ha demostrado no ser cierta. Y decir que hay una situación complicada en la que la serotonina está involucrada en algunas otras cosas y en todo este tipo de redes neuronales que interactúan no es una hipótesis. No es una teoría comprobable. Así que no tiene sentido.

*DP: No es ciencia. Es pensamiento mágico.
JM*: Exactamente. Y realmente, es como decir que el cerebro está involucrado. Bueno, sí, todos estaríamos de acuerdo con ese principio, pero lo que me preocupa es que creo que eso indica que los médicos realmente no quieren hacerlo. No quieren entender las implicaciones de esto. Quieren seguir con lo de siempre. Es de esperar que dejen de decir a los pacientes que tienen un desequilibrio químico. Pero creo que seguirán dando a entender a los pacientes que lo que hacen los fármacos es rectificar algún mecanismo biológico subyacente desconocido, en lugar de decirles que en realidad hay otras explicaciones para lo que podrían hacer estos fármacos, y que no tenemos pruebas de que haya ningún mecanismo biológico sobre el que estén actuando.

*DP: ¿Quiere comentar las terapias emergentes como la terapia psicodélica para el tratamiento de la depresión? ¿Tiene alguna opinión al respecto?
JM*: Sí, la tengo. He escrito un blog sobre eso. De hecho, te enviaré el enlace. Lo que pienso es que los psicodélicos son obviamente drogas que cambian la mente y te dan una experiencia psicodélica. Y algunas personas pueden encontrar que la experiencia psicodélica les da algunas ideas sobre sus vidas que pueden ser útiles. Por otro lado, algunas personas no se llevan bien con los psicodélicos y pueden encontrar la experiencia realmente aterradora. Así que creo que es algo muy individual. Creo que algunas personas pueden obtener algo de los psicodélicos.

Pero lo que realmente me preocupa es la nueva tendencia a presentarlos de la misma manera que se presentan los antidepresivos, a presentarlos como algo que se toma regularmente y que de alguna manera vuelve a poner en marcha algo en el cerebro que ha ido mal, lo cual es una tontería, totalmente sin fundamento, pero obviamente es útil si estás tratando de comercializar un tratamiento. Porque la comercialización de un tratamiento que tomas una o dos veces, o una experiencia que tienes una o dos veces, no es muy rentable. Así que todas estas empresas que están impulsando los psicodélicos realmente quieren que la gente vuelva a por ellos de forma continuada. Es probable que pidan que tomen antidepresivos todos los días, tal vez no todos los días, pero como todas las clínicas de ketamina en los Estados Unidos, lo tomas una vez a la semana o una vez al mes. Hay mucha gente que toma esta ketamina a largo plazo. Y estoy seguro de que eso es lo que pretende la industria con los psicodélicos. Y eso me preocupa. Eso me preocupa porque eso es sólo vender otra píldora mágica para la depresión sin pruebas suficientes.

*DP: Aunque esa no es la dirección por la que empezó la investigación con psicodélicos. Los ensayos hablan de una sola sesión, una sola dosis y eso basta para tener una mejora de los síntomas.
JM*: Sí, y hubo muchos ensayos de psicoterapia asistida con psicodélicos. Así que la otra cosa que me preocupa es que se está olvidando la psicoterapia. Poco a poco se va dejando de lado porque, obviamente, también es bastante caro, y sólo te dejan los psicodélicos. Y, ya sabes, creo que si vas a tener una experiencia psicodélica que sea útil y no aterradora o negativa, entonces necesitas a alguien que te ayude a procesarla.


----------



## ajenuz (2 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué el tratamiento más común para la depresión podría ser la peor opción?


Sus efectos secundarios incluyen autolesiones, violencia, suicidio, enfermedad cardíaca, ataque cardíaco, derrame cerebral y demencia. Sin embargo, millones de personas utilizan este tratamiento.




www.tomecontroldesusalud.com


----------



## ajenuz (2 Sep 2022)

Depresión y desequilibrio químico: la Big Pharma se beneficia de la teoría que científicos niegan | aDiarioCR.com


Científicos del University College of London concluyen que no hay evidencia de que los cambios en los niveles de serotonina causen depresión




adiariocr.com





El estudio al que hacen referencia en el artículo: The serotonin theory of depression: a systematic umbrella review of the evidence - Molecular Psychiatry

*La teoría de la depresión de la serotonina: una revisión general sistemática de la evidencia*

*Resumen*
_La hipótesis de la serotonina sobre la depresión sigue siendo influyente. El objetivo fue sintetizar y evaluar la evidencia sobre si la depresión se asocia con una concentración o actividad reducida de la serotonina en una revisión general sistemática de las principales áreas de investigación relevantes. Se realizaron búsquedas en PubMed, EMBASE y PsycINFO utilizando términos apropiados para cada área de investigación, desde su inicio hasta diciembre de 2020. Se identificaron revisiones sistemáticas, metanálisis y análisis de grandes conjuntos de datos en las siguientes áreas: serotonina y metabolito de la serotonina, 5-HIAA , concentraciones en fluidos corporales; serotonina 5-HT 1Aunión al receptor; niveles del transportador de serotonina (SERT) medidos por imágenes o en la autopsia; estudios de agotamiento de triptófano; Asociaciones de genes SERT e interacciones gen-ambiente SERT. Se excluyeron los estudios de depresión asociada con condiciones físicas y subtipos específicos de depresión (por ejemplo, depresión bipolar). Dos revisores independientes extrajeron los datos y evaluaron la calidad de los estudios incluidos utilizando el AMSTAR-2, un AMSTAR-2 adaptado o el STREGA para un estudio genético grande. La certeza de los resultados del estudio se evaluó mediante una versión modificada de GRADE. No sintetizamos los resultados de los metanálisis individuales porque incluían estudios superpuestos. La revisión se registró con PROSPERO (CRD42020207203). Se incluyeron 17 estudios: 12 revisiones sistemáticas y metanálisis, 1 metanálisis colaborativo, 1 metanálisis de grandes estudios de cohortes, 1 revisión sistemática y síntesis narrativa, 1 estudio de asociación genética y 1 revisión general. La calidad de las revisiones fue variable con algunos estudios genéticos de alta calidad. Dos metanálisis de estudios superpuestos que examinaron el metabolito de la serotonina, 5-HIAA, no mostraron asociación con la depresión (el mayorn  = 1002). Un metanálisis de estudios de cohortes de serotonina plasmática no mostró relación con la depresión y evidencia de que la concentración reducida de serotonina se asoció con el uso de antidepresivos ( n  = 1869). Dos metanálisis de estudios superpuestos que examinaron el receptor 5-HT 1A ( n mayor  = 561), y tres metanálisis de estudios superpuestos que examinaron la unión de SERT ( n mayor = 1845) mostró evidencia débil e inconsistente de unión reducida en algunas áreas, lo que sería consistente con una mayor disponibilidad sináptica de serotonina en personas con depresión, si esta fuera la anormalidad causal original. Sin embargo, los efectos del uso previo de antidepresivos no se excluyeron de manera confiable. Un metanálisis de estudios de depleción de triptófano no encontró ningún efecto en la mayoría de los voluntarios sanos ( n  = 566), pero sí evidencia débil de un efecto en aquellos con antecedentes familiares de depresión ( n  = 75). Otra revisión sistemática ( n  = 342) y una muestra de diez estudios posteriores ( n = 407) no encontró efecto en voluntarios. No se ha realizado una revisión sistemática de los estudios de agotamiento de triptófano desde 2007. Los dos estudios más grandes y de mayor calidad del gen SERT, un estudio de asociación genética ( n  = 115,257) y un metanálisis colaborativo ( n  = 43,165), no revelaron evidencia de una asociación con la depresión, o de una interacción entre el genotipo, el estrés y la depresión. Las principales áreas de investigación sobre la serotonina no brindan evidencia consistente de que exista una asociación entre la serotonina y la depresión, y no respaldan la hipótesis de que la depresión es causada por una actividad o concentraciones reducidas de serotonina. Cierta evidencia fue consistente con la posibilidad de que el uso prolongado de antidepresivos reduzca la concentración de serotonina._

*Discusión*
_Nuestra revisión exhaustiva de las principales líneas de investigación sobre la serotonina muestra que no hay evidencia convincente de que la depresión esté asociada o sea causada por concentraciones o actividad más bajas de serotonina. La mayoría de los estudios no encontraron evidencia de una reducción de la actividad de la serotonina en personas con depresión en comparación con las personas que no la tenían, y los métodos para reducir la disponibilidad de serotonina mediante el agotamiento del triptófano no disminuyen el estado de ánimo de forma constante en los voluntarios. Los estudios genéticos de alta calidad y con un buen poder estadístico excluyen efectivamente una asociación entre los genotipos relacionados con el sistema de la serotonina y la depresión, incluida una interacción propuesta con el estrés. Evidencia débil de algunos estudios de serotonina 5-HT 1Areceptores y los niveles de SERT apuntan hacia una posible asociación entre el aumento de la actividad de la serotonina y la depresión. Sin embargo, es probable que estos resultados estén influenciados por el uso previo de antidepresivos y sus efectos sobre el sistema serotoninérgico [ 30 , 31 ]. Los efectos de la depleción de triptófano en algunos estudios cruzados que involucran a personas con depresión también pueden estar mediados por antidepresivos, aunque estos no se encuentran de manera consistente [ 63 ].
La teoría del desequilibrio químico de la depresión aún es propuesta por profesionales [ 17 ], y la teoría de la serotonina, en particular, ha formado la base de un considerable esfuerzo de investigación en las últimas décadas [ 14 ]. El público en general cree ampliamente que se ha demostrado de manera convincente que la depresión es el resultado de la serotonina u otras anomalías químicas [ 15 , 16 ], y esta creencia da forma a cómo las personas entienden sus estados de ánimo, lo que genera una perspectiva pesimista sobre el resultado de la depresión y expectativas negativas sobre la posibilidad de autorregulación del estado de ánimo [ 64 , 65 , 66]. La idea de que la depresión es el resultado de un desequilibrio químico también influye en las decisiones sobre si tomar o continuar con la medicación antidepresiva y puede disuadir a las personas de interrumpir el tratamiento, lo que podría conducir a una dependencia de por vida de estos fármacos [ 67 , 68 ].
Al igual que con todas las síntesis de investigación, los hallazgos de esta revisión general dependen de la calidad de los estudios incluidos y son susceptibles a sus limitaciones. La mayoría de los estudios incluidos se calificaron como de baja calidad en AMSTAR-2, pero el enfoque GRADE sugirió que algunos hallazgos fueron razonablemente sólidos. La mayoría de los estudios no genéticos no excluyeron de manera confiable los efectos potenciales del uso previo de antidepresivos y se basaron en un número relativamente pequeño de participantes. Los estudios genéticos, en particular, ilustran la importancia del rigor metodológico y el tamaño de la muestra. Mientras que algunos estudios anteriores, de menor calidad y en su mayoría más pequeños produjeron hallazgos marginalmente positivos, estos no se confirmaron en estudios mejor realizados, más grandes y más recientes [ 27 , 32]. La identificación de la depresión y la evaluación de los factores de confusión y los efectos de interacción se vieron limitadas por los datos disponibles en los estudios originales en los que se basaron las revisiones y metanálisis incluidos. Los métodos comunes como la categorización de medidas continuas y la aplicación de modelos lineales a datos no lineales pueden haber llevado a una sobreestimación o subestimación de los efectos [ 69 , 70], incluida la interacción entre el estrés y el gen SERT. La última revisión sistemática de los estudios de agotamiento del triptófano se realizó en 2007, y desde entonces se ha producido una cantidad considerable de investigaciones. Por lo tanto, proporcionamos una instantánea de la evidencia más reciente en el momento de escribir este artículo, pero esta área requiere una síntesis de datos completa y actualizada. Sin embargo, los estudios recientes fueron consistentes con el metanálisis anterior con poca evidencia de un efecto del agotamiento del triptófano en el estado de ánimo.
Aunque las revisiones generales generalmente se limitan a revisiones sistemáticas y metanálisis, nuestro objetivo fue proporcionar la descripción general más completa posible. Por lo tanto, optamos por incluir metanálisis que no involucraran una revisión sistemática y un gran estudio de asociación genética bajo la premisa de que estos estudios aportan datos importantes sobre la cuestión de si se respalda la hipótesis de la serotonina sobre la depresión. Como resultado, la escala de calificación de calidad AMSTAR-2, diseñada para evaluar la calidad de las revisiones sistemáticas convencionales, no fue fácilmente aplicable a todos los estudios y tuvo que ser modificada o reemplazada en algunos casos.
Un estudio en esta revisión encontró que el uso de antidepresivos se asoció con una reducción de la serotonina plasmática [ 26 ], y es posible que la evidencia de reducciones en la densidad de SERT y los receptores 5-HT 1A en algunas de las revisiones de estudios de imágenes incluidas puedan reflejar una reducción compensatoria . adaptaciones a los efectos reductores de serotonina del uso previo de antidepresivos. Los autores de un metanálisis también destacaron la evidencia de que los niveles de 5-HIAA se reducen después del tratamiento antidepresivo a largo plazo [ 71 ]. Estos hallazgos sugieren que, a largo plazo, los antidepresivos pueden producir cambios compensatorios [ 72 ] que son opuestos a sus efectos agudos [ 73 , 74]. También se ha demostrado una menor disponibilidad de serotonina en estudios con animales después de la administración prolongada de antidepresivos [ 75 ]. Se requiere más investigación para aclarar los efectos de diferentes fármacos en los sistemas neuroquímicos, incluido el sistema de la serotonina, especialmente durante y después del uso a largo plazo, así como las consecuencias físicas y psicológicas de tales efectos.
Esta revisión sugiere que el gran esfuerzo de investigación basado en la hipótesis de la serotonina no ha producido evidencia convincente de una base bioquímica para la depresión. Esto es consistente con la investigación sobre muchos otros marcadores biológicos [ 21 ]. Sugerimos que es hora de reconocer que la teoría de la serotonina sobre la depresión no está fundamentada empíricamente._


Resalto la última frase del resumen de la extensa revisión y la pongo bien grandecita para el OP, al que en numerosas ocasiones intenté disuadir de forma infructuosa de la toma de ese de agotador de los niveles de serotonina. Los ISRS a largo plazo desensibilizan y regulan a la baja la densidad de receptores 5-HT, y por ende disminuyen la producción de serotonina:

_* Cierta evidencia fue consistente con la posibilidad de que el uso prolongado de antidepresivos reduzca la concentración de serotonina.*_


----------



## alguno2 (3 Sep 2022)

O sea que al final todo se reduce a un problema de colores: tómate está pastilla azul, si la semana que viene no eres feliz como una lombriz te damos una verde y si no una roja... y así hasta que encuentres una pastillita mágica que te haga pensar que eres el mejor de los mejores. 
Joder, milenios de evolución para llegar a esto.


----------



## panderetacountry (3 Sep 2022)

Lo que tenéis que hacer es recuperar el contacto con la naturaleza, un paseo por el monte y escuchar el viento y los pájaros, un baño en la playa con olas que te golpeen, cambiar de aires y hablar con personas lo más sanas posibles mentalmente, comer bien, no comida chatarra, ejercicio diario como andar, sonreir, la gente te devuelve las sonrisas, pensar positivo visualizando lo que queréis, ordenar y limpiar vuestra casa, poneros guapos como os guste, planificar la rutina y encontrar tiempo. Yo también me lleve yo sola al psiquiatra hace años porque sabía que estaba deprimida y no daba pie con bola, me pase varios años que fuera de obligaciones solo dormía prácticamente por problemas familiares de infancia, y tras probar dos pastillas y contarle mí vida al psiquiatra, me di cuenta que la solución en mí caso era esa.


----------



## ajenuz (4 Sep 2022)

The Most Dangerous Thing You Will Ever Do - Mad In America


"I've been watching my profession deteriorate." Psychiatrist Peter Breggin: The most dangerous thing you will ever do is see a psychiatrist.




www-madinamerica-com.translate.goog


----------



## ajenuz (8 Sep 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> UN PSIQUIATRA ES UN DOCTOR TITULADO EL EL FUNCIONAMIENTO DE LA QUIMICA CEREBRAL.



*Neurocientífico influyente repasa décadas de fracaso*










Influential Neuroscientist Reviews Decades of Failure - Mad In America


"Psychiatry’s most fundamental characteristic is its ignorance," according to influential neuroscientist Raymond Dolan.




www-madinamerica-com.translate.goog


----------



## ajenuz (24 Oct 2022)

A psychiatry researcher who taught his students depression was caused by a 'chemical imbalance' in the brain says everything he thought he knew about SSRIs is wrong


Mark Horowitz, who's taken selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors for nearly 20 years, believes "the public has been misled" about the drugs.




www-insider-com.translate.goog


----------



## Busher (24 Oct 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> O sea que uno entra al psiquiátra enfermo, le receta una droga, se la toma unos días, finaliza el tratameinto, deja de tomarla porque no la necesita, problema resuelto y paciente curado. Si ese ha sido tu caso es como que te toque la lotería.



Para casos de trastornos adaptativos SI SIRVE. En esos casos es como cuando sufres un dolor fisico por algun traumatismo, operacion o algo asi.
El cuerpo tiene recursos propios para combatir ese dolor pero a veces resultan insuficientes, de modo que tomamos analgesicos y usamos anestesias y a nadie se le ocurre negar la utilidad de esas cosas... nadie espera que esos productos le curen de su dolencia, pero sabemos que ayudan a calmar el dolor temporalmente, mientras esta ahi lo que lo causa.
Pues los ansioliticos y antidepresivos sirven para moderar estados animicos anomalos, extremos y que no tienen realmente utilidad vital, pudiendo llegar a ser hasta peligrosos para uno mismo y/o los demas. Eso da margen para trabajar de otras formas sobre las causas de esos estados si hay suerte y esas causas son tratables o para que pase el tiempo necesario para que se extingan solas si eso es lo que hace falta.

La fe absoluta en las pastillas para todo es tan necia como la negacion total de su utilidad.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (24 Oct 2022)

Cuento mi caso:

En 20 minutos visito a una persona ingresada en Unidad Psiquiátrica Agudos.

Hablo cada 48 horas con la Dra. que lleva este caso concreto. 

Resumen:

Con "benzos" e hipnóticos se estabiliza a cualquiera. 

El problema es reducir las dosis y comenzar el "trabajo de fondo" a nivel psicológico.

Hay miles de personas que emplean el alcohol como "benzo". Les ayudan a superar miedos, a reducir niveles de stress, etc.

Si un paciente se lanza desde un primer piso cada viernes, fracturándose algún hueso, la morfina le aliviará el dolor (calmando sus gritos). La morfina no evitará que vuelva a lanzarse el siguiente viernes.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------

